#ubuntu-il 2011-06-20
<PaC-mEn> מישהו פה מכיר מעצב אתרים??
<i-pink> דשצןד
<i-pink> היי
<PaC-mEn> מההה?
<PaC-mEn> אהה חחח היי מה
<PaC-mEn> בואי לסקייפ
<i-pink> HVUUV
<i-pink> ok
<moo3_> לא סקייפ
<moo3_> ישעמם לי
<i-pink> D majer scale !!
<moo3_> לא סקיפפפפפ
<moo3_> מה זה?
<i-pink> זה שמח
<moo3_> לא מכיר
<Nighthawk``> מופע שנות השבעים..
<Nighthawk``> PaC-mEn, מכיר כמה למה ?
<i-pink> מה?
<yaysed> ?
<i-pink> מי כאן מבין במוסיקה?
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6hpVHx6QCw
<PaC-mEn> אני??
<PaC-mEn> Nighthawk``, אני מחפש עיצוב לאתרים
<PaC-mEn> כל מיני אתרים
<Nighthawk``> PaC-mEn, אתה מחפש מעצב אתרים או עיצוב לאתרים ?
<moo3_> PaC-mEn, יש לי חבר שבונה ומעצב אתרים
<PaC-mEn> יש לי מתכנת אבל עם חובה
<Nighthawk``> עם חובה ?
<PaC-mEn> שלחו לי פרטים שלהם בפרטי טני השם
<PaC-mEn> *אם חובה לקחת עם תיכנות אני אקח
<PaC-mEn> למרות שיש לי מישהו שיתכנת לי
<i-pink> Free CSS Website Templates בגוגל תמונות
<i-pink> יש מלאאאאא
<PaC-mEn> אני חושב שאולי בתור התחלה אני אקח כי אני צריך להריץ עניינים מהר
<PaC-mEn> אבלל...
<PaC-mEn> אני היה חייב לעשות את זה מקצועי...
<i-pink> מה כל כך צריך להיות מקצועי בלקחת טמפלט ולהכניס בו טקסט...
<Nighthawk``> template הם תמיד אמצעים זולים-חנמיים ופשוטים
<Nighthawk``> כמובן אין על עיצוב מותאם אישית, אבל הכל במסגרת הכסף..
<i-pink> אני אוהבת ללכת על עיצוב מוכן ולשנות אותו לאט לאט, ככה האתר נראה מתפתח
<Nighthawk``> אבל כל הבנייה על ועל
<i-pink> לא הבנתי
<Nighthawk``> יוצרת באגים ואפקט הדז'ה ווה בקוד
<Nighthawk``> קיצר אם לא בנית את העיצוב מוכן, ואת פשוט בונה עליו זה לא הדבר הכי טוב לעשות
<i-pink> אין לי בעיה של באגים בעיצוב
<Nighthawk``> טוב.
<i-pink> אנ פשוט לא תומכת בIE
<i-pink> וכותבת תיקני, וזהו.
<i-pink> אין באגים
<Nighthawk``> עצוב אבל IE מבצעת עבודת תאימות דיי טובה
<i-pink> אם נכנסים מIE זה נראה כמו לינץ'
<Nighthawk``> ולא לתמוך ב IE לא אומר שאת שפיצית או משהו כזה
<Nighthawk``> קיצר
<i-pink> לא היא גרועה רצח
<Nighthawk``> אם תכתבי לפי התקן, את אמורה לקבל את התוצאה המיטבית ברוב הדפדפנים
<i-pink> אין CSS3 בכלל
<i-pink> HTML5 לא קיים
<Nighthawk``> ב 9 אני כמעט בטוח שהוא קיים
<i-pink> בהצלחה
<i-pink> המימוש של כל דבר שם כל כך מטומטם.
<Nighthawk``> HTML5 is at the center of Internet Explorer 9, with extensive support for web standards like HTML5, CSS3, Canvas, SVG, and more, you've got more tools to build a more beautiful web
<Nighthawk``> לא ממש, רואים שלא נגעת באקספלורר שנים
<Nighthawk``> אני אעיז ואומר שאינטרנט אקספלורר ללא ספק באותה רמה כמו כרום אם לא יותר
<Nighthawk``> עשו פשוט עבודה מעולה ב 9
<i-pink> אחלה. תפתח את הבלוג שלי בIE9 ובFF
<Nighthawk``> ואני משתמש בפיירפוקס מעל ל 6 שנים
<i-pink> בIE הוא נראה כמו לינץ'
<moo3_> אני הייתי משתמש במוזילה לפני שיצא פיירפוקס
<i-pink> גם אני
<moo3_> זה היה דפדפן...יציב בטירוף
<i-pink> אבל זה לא קשור.
<i-pink> נשבר לי לכתוב קוד
<i-pink> ואז לפתוח IE ולגלות הכל שבור,
<PaC-mEn> טובתודה לכולם אני צריך ללכת ללמוד :(
<Nighthawk``> רואים מושלם את הבלוג שלך ב IE9
<i-pink> כולל הAPNG והעיגולים
<i-pink> מסגרות מעוגלות*
<Nighthawk``> הכל..
<i-pink> אז אחלה, לפחות למדתי משהו.. אני אשנא אותו פחות עכשיו,
<i-pink> שלך זה 9 רגיל?
<i-pink> כי על ה9 שלי זה נראה נורא, עידכנתי מ8
<Nighthawk``> 9 רגיל לחלוטין
<Nighthawk``> 8 היה נחמד אבל 9 באמת טוב
<Nighthawk``> חבל אבל חבל שכמות כל כך גדולה של אתרים
<Nighthawk``> פשוט חוטא חטא נורא
<Nighthawk``> ולא בונה לפי התקן
<i-pink> טוב אני אשחק עם זה, אם הם פתרו דברים זה מעולה
<i-pink> אני בונה לפי FF
<Nighthawk``> אל תבני לפי FF
<i-pink> אני מפתחת על FF
<i-pink> אז לפי מה?
<i-pink> רק לפי התקן נטו?
<Nighthawk``> תבני לפי w3c נטו
<Nighthawk``> כמובן שבאמצעות ה
<Nighthawk``> w3c validator
<Nighthawk``> ואחרי שתבני לפי התקן
<i-pink> הוא לא הכי נכון הרבה פעמים,
<Nighthawk``> תבצעי תיקונים מינורים
<Nighthawk``> רק לגבי דברים ספציפים
<Nighthawk``> ככה שיתחברו לאתר שלך
<i-pink> כלומר הוא נכון, אבל זה לא עוזר לי אם הדפדפן לא מרנדר לפי התקן
<Nighthawk``> בכל פלטפורמה ודפדפן
<Nighthawk``> כולם יראו אותו הדבר
<i-pink> בתאוריה..
<Nighthawk``> ענבר, לתכנן אתר לפי דפדפן זה כמו לתכנן מלחמה לפי רובה
<Nighthawk``> זה דיי מצחיק
<i-pink> יש לי בעיה עם מפה,
<i-pink> אני חושבת לבנות אותה עם גוגל מאפ
<i-pink> פשוט נשבר לי
<i-pink> זה ממש פשוט
<i-pink> יש מפה עם מקומות עליה, שעומדים על המקום צריכה להופיע בועית מידע עם הסברים ואופציה לתרום לאותו מקום
<Nighthawk``> screenshot simple and easy no ?
<i-pink> נשמע קל, אבל לא מצאתי משהו נורמלי שעושה את זה
<Nighthawk``> googlearth ?
<i-pink> עכשיו זה סתם מפה שציירתי לבד.
<Nighthawk``> http://maps.google.com/?hl=iw&ie=UTF8&ll=32.226743,34.747009&spn=2.183969,2.69989&z=9
<i-pink> אני חושבת לעשות את זה עם גוגל מאפ, כי ממש חופרים לי על זה ואני בפיגור של זמן
<i-pink> איך אני ממקמת בלונים כמו כאן
<i-pink> http://amitchildren.org/who-we-are/our-schools/
<Nighthawk``> "המקומות שלי"
<i-pink> אני צריכה לעשות בלונים ב4 צבעים ושהטקסט מימים למפה יפתח דף הסבר
<i-pink> מה זה המקומות שלי?
<Nighthawk``> תראי
<i-pink> ואוו אני חושבת שפתרת לי בעיה רצינית
<Nighthawk``> בצד ימין למעלה בקישור שנתתי
<Nighthawk``> יש לך
<i-pink> תודה ענקית
<Nighthawk``> "המקומות שלי"
<i-pink> אתה מעולה
<Nighthawk``> ואז צור מפה חדשה
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> בכיף ענבר
<i-pink> יש מצב לשנות את זה אחר כך גם לאנגלית?
<Nighthawk``> תשני ב
<i-pink> יש לי 80 מקומות בערך..
<Nighthawk``> תשני בקישור מ
<Nighthawk``> iw
<Nighthawk``> ל
<Nighthawk``> en
<Nighthawk``> נדמה לי...
<Nighthawk``> אבל את תמיד יכולה לשמור
<Nighthawk``> ואז לערוך
<Nighthawk``> תעשי ניסוי על מפה שאת מכינה 2 מקומות ואז תראי איך את יוצרת חדש בלי לפגוע בישן
<i-pink> אבל אני חייבת לפתוח להם יוזר שם..
<Nighthawk``> יש לך חשבון גימייל לא ?
<i-pink> לי יש
<Nighthawk``> אם כן נדמה לי שאת יכולה פשוט להתחבר
<i-pink> אבל אני לא רוצה שיקשרו את זה לחשבון שלי..
<i-pink> אני יעשה את זה על חשבון נקי..
<i-pink> אבל עזרת לי בטרוף, פשוט הצלת אותי
<Nighthawk``> אני אבקש טובות הנאה אחר"כ
<i-pink> OK OK
<moo3_> הלו
<i-pink> כן
<moo3> שקט
<moo3> במגזר
<i-pink> אני כאן
<ffff_> ff
<ffff_> ש/לוום
<ffff_> שלום
<moo3> וברכה
<moo3> ffff_
<i-pink> מי אתה ffff
<moo3> רגע תני לו לשאול שאלה
<ffff_> אני חדש עם אובנטוי
<ffff_> אונבטו*
<i-pink> COOL
<ffff_> המערכת טובה למתכנתים?
<moo3> הרבה יותר מאשר ווינדוס
<i-pink> כן
<moo3> סביבת עבודה נעימה במספר רמות
<i-pink> אבל עדיף דביאן
<moo3> אין צורך להשתמש בעכבר כמו בווינדוס
<ffff_> נחמד
<i-pink> אם תלמד VIM יהיה לך קל בחיים
<moo3> LIKE
<ffff_> מה ההבדל בין דביאן
<i-pink> http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif
<ffff_> לאובנטו
<i-pink> תתלה את זה על הקיר^
<moo3> אובונטו זו מערכת שנבנתה על מערכת דביאן, ואובונטו נועדה להיות הפשוטה ביותר למשתמש, כמו ווינדוס
<i-pink> דביאן פחות סלחני, ויותר יציב
<moo3> דביאן נועדה לשמש כשרת חזק ויציב
<ffff_> jj
<ffff_> אני צריך את זה לשימוש אישי לא לשרת
<moo3> כל מחשב הוא משרת
<ffff_> סבבה
<ffff_> אני מקווה להתרגל לזה מהר
<moo3> דביאן זו אחלה של מערכת הפעלה גם אני התחלתי לעבוד איתה
<i-pink> אני מתכנתת על דביאן ללא ממשק גרפי
<i-pink> אבל הדסקטופ שלי הוא אובונטו
<ffff_> בקשר לוירוסים
<moo3> לא קיימים
<moo3> לא ספייוור ולא כלום
<i-pink> קשה להריץ אותם
<moo3> רק אם יש האקר ספציפי שרוצה לפרוץ הוא יבנה ספציפית
<ffff_> נגיד key logger
<ffff_> הבנתי
<i-pink> צריך לקמפל אותם, ואז להריץ ולשים בבוט..
<ffff_> אוקיי
<i-pink> לפתוח פורטים בIP TABLE..
<i-pink> בקיצור די קשה להתקין וירוס
<i-pink> אבל יש root kit
<ffff_> נראה לי קשה כל המקשים
<ffff_> מה זה רוט קיט?
<i-pink> רעה חולה של לינוקסים
<i-pink> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkit
<ffff_> יש לזה פתרונות?
<moo3> clamvirus
<i-pink> תקרא על הסוף
<moo3> איך קוראים לתוכנה הזו =D
<i-pink> עד*
<i-pink> אני אולכת להביא מדבבקות לסולם
<i-pink> הולכת..
<moo3> מה סולם
<i-pink> מה קורה לי עם ההקלדה הפונטית..
<moo3> ffff_, tripwire כנראה התוכנה שאתה מחפש
<i-pink> D major scale
<moo3> i-pink, את הכי כוסית בצ'ט הזה
<i-pink> תודה
<moo3> מה תודה?!??\
<moo3> חחחח כולם פה בנים מזיעים על המקלדת שלהם
<i-pink> אני אחרי מקלחת
<moo3> what is the connection?
<ffff_> תוך כמה זמן התרגלתם לאובנטו?
<i-pink> אחרי מקלחת = גוף נקי ולא מזיע
<ffff_> מבחינת מקשים
<moo3> מקשים אותו הדבר
<ffff_> קיצורים
<moo3> i-pink וואי מה הקשר
<moo3> :P
<i-pink> אני חושבת שהוא מתכוון לVIM
<i-pink> אנילא סובלת VIM
<ffff_> התכוונתי לvim
<i-pink> אני יודעת בערך חצי
<i-pink> אבל עדיין זה זוועה
<moo3> אתה יכול לנהל את הקיצורים שלך בפרפנסס
<i-pink> אני עובדת עם nano
<Nighthawk``> moo3, למה
<Nighthawk``> נראה לי אני גם נראה דיי נחמד
<i-pink> אוווף
<Nighthawk``> למה לעבוד בעריכת טקסט בכלי שהוא לא גראפי..
<i-pink> השיער שלי ממש ארוך ואני מנסה לעשות גולגול עם טוויסט על הצד.
<i-pink> וזה מסובך
<i-pink> אבל צריך לצאת מאוד מרשים
<Nighthawk``> best snooker player http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205725_10150267796446521_769936520_9047961_881784_n.jpg
<moo3> Nighthawk``, לא הבנתי
<moo3> למה מה?
<Nighthawk``> ---------- moo3:
<Nighthawk``> [13:50] • i-pink, את הכי כוסית בצ'ט הזה
<moo3> אהה
<moo3> רציתי לסמן אותך גם שתראה
<moo3> היא הכי שווה שיש בפייסבוק
<moo3> יש לה את הציצים הכי גדולים כאן
<moo3> =P
<Nighthawk``> קשה לי להאמין
<Nighthawk``> אפה רודינצקי שתתגונן
<moo3> מוכר לי הניק הזה
<moo3> ממזמן
<Nighthawk``> !seen
<Nighthawk``> אין פקודת סין ?!
<Nighthawk``> !seen ffff
<moo3> !seen ffff_
<Nighthawk``> אין..
<Nighthawk``> חבל
<i-pink> מה..
<i-pink> אני מקל
<i-pink> טוב הצלחתי!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<i-pink> רוצים לראות?
<moo3> יאללה יום טוב לכן
<moo3> לכם
<moo3> אני אחזור לקראת הלילה
<Nighthawk``> אם זה לא קשור לעירום אז לא..
<Nighthawk``> moo3, יש שם ?
<i-pink> לא
<moo3> ממש ממש לא בפורום הזה
<i-pink> זה הטויסט
<moo3> עם הבוט המלוכלך שמעלה את מה שאנחנו רושמים לאינטרנט
<Nighthawk``> ענבר, למה אנשים פוחדים להגיד את השם שלהם ?
<moo3> אתה רוצה שהחשבון פייסבוק שלי יתקשר אל הניקניים שלי?
<moo3> זה יהיה נוראי......
<i-pink> אין לי פייסבוק
<moo3> Good day ya'll
<moo3> Good bye
<moo3> אה הוא גם לא מכיר exit
<moo3> מעניין
<moo3> :P
<Nighthawk``> :>
<i-pink> אני לא מוצאת את הקורא
<i-pink> מצאתי
<i-pink> טוב אני מעלה
<i-pink> http://i.imgur.com/HJvXK.jpg
<i-pink> מה אתם חושבים?
<i-pink> Nighthawk``, ^
<Nighthawk``> לעין בלתי מיומנת נראה חירטוט
<Nighthawk``> אבל שזירה דיי יפה
<Nighthawk``> שיער ממש ארוך אה
<i-pink> שזיררה?!@@$@%$%^%^&^%$#$!@#$#@$@#$$%$%&^&^)&*
<i-pink> O_o     @_@     #_#     X_X
<Nighthawk``> לסדר משהו בצורה מסויימת
<Nighthawk``> זו שזירה...
<Nighthawk``> משהו במשהו..
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> זה לא שזירה..
<Nighthawk``> בעצם אין פה כמה אוספים של כמה חומרים
<Nighthawk``> הכל זה רק שיער
<i-pink> בחיים אל תגיד את זה לבחורה,
<Nighthawk``> כמה דברים את אומרת לי לא להגיד לבחורות
<Nighthawk``> אבל דווקא הולך נחמד לי עם הבנות
<i-pink> אם אתה אומר למישהי שהשיער שלה זה שזירה, הוא תרצה לרצוח אותך..
<i-pink> שזירה זו צורה של הארכת שיער באופן מלאכותי.
<Nighthawk``> לא בהכרח
<i-pink> ואני מממש ממש ממש לא במצב הזה
<Nighthawk``> שזירה זה תהליך של לקחת כמה חומרים
<Nighthawk``> ולאסוף אותם בקשר ביחד
<Nighthawk``> אם את מוסיפה לשיער שלך
<Nighthawk``> עוד איזה גבעול של פרח
<Nighthawk``> וקושרת ביחד
<Nighthawk``> זו שזירה :D
<i-pink> בקיצור מה שעשיתי זה במקום גולגול עגבניה רגיל
<Nighthawk``> אבל בכל מקרה רואים שזה השיער האמיתי שלך, דיי יפה
<i-pink> מה שנקרה קוקו בלרינה, סובבתי אותו על הצד
<i-pink> תודה
<i-pink> הבן זוג אוסר עלי לגעת בו
<Nighthawk``> קבוע את אומרת בן זוג
<Nighthawk``> תגידי חבר..
<i-pink> הוא לא חבר..
<Nighthawk``> ...?
<i-pink> הוא קבוע
<Nighthawk``> וחבר זה זמני ?
<i-pink> חבר עלול להיות זמני
<i-pink> הוא קשור.
<Nighthawk``> בן זוג == חבר == בעל
<Nighthawk``> רק שיש הבדלות
<i-pink> לא
<Nighthawk``> איזה התעסקות בקטנות
<i-pink> בן זוג = מכסה
<i-pink> **בן זוג == מכסה
<Nighthawk``> מצטער להגיד לך אבל ה "בן זוג" בעצמו זמנ
<Nighthawk``> *זמני
<i-pink> בעל == מכסה שהתחתנו איתו
<i-pink> יש לך רעיונות לדברים בשיער.
<Nighthawk``> גם בעל או חבר (שהם בני זוג) יכולים להיות זמניים :D מדינת ישראל..
<Nighthawk``> ממממ
<i-pink> שלא כוללים צבע, החלקה, סילסול, פן, ושינוי אורך
<Nighthawk``> חחחח מה זה משאיר..?
<i-pink> אני בארהב...
<i-pink> כל מיני עיצובי שיער
<Nighthawk``> כובע קיצי וגדול כזה
<Nighthawk``> תמיד נראה מושך
<i-pink> אני לא יכולה ללכת עם פזור.
<i-pink> כבר קרה לי שאנשים לטפו לי את השיער..
<i-pink> זה בעיה
<Nighthawk``> שיער ארוך לבחורה זה הדבר היפה ביותר שיש
<i-pink> במצב מתוח הוא מגיע 10CM מהברך
<i-pink> במצב פזור רגיל הוא עובר לי את הישבן+
<Nighthawk``> ממש ארוך...
<i-pink> כן, זה כייף
<Nighthawk``> שהיה לי שיער ארוך
<Nighthawk``> זה תיסכל אותי בהתחלה
<Nighthawk``> עד שמתרגלים..
<i-pink> איזה אורך?
<Nighthawk``> לאדע, עד אמצע הגב
<i-pink> הכי כייף זה לשים מזגן על קור ולהתכרבל בשיער.
<Nighthawk``> וזה הרבה...
<i-pink> לבן כן
<Nighthawk``> בכלל אני גבוה אז עד אמצע הגב זה הרבה
<Nighthawk``> כן לבן כמובן..
<i-pink> אני אוהבת גברים בלונדינים
<i-pink> חולה כל זה
<i-pink> הם נדירים וזיפים שלהם נראים כמו נצנצים
<Nighthawk``> איזה עצבים עכשיו לבנות מטלה ב c
<Nighthawk``> fifo pipe and sit
<Nighthawk``> *shit
<i-pink> לא יודעת C
<Nighthawk``> שפה מעולה
<Nighthawk``> איזה שפות מכירה?
<i-pink> C == סינית
<i-pink> פייתון
<i-pink> וזהו
<Nighthawk``> רק פייתון ?
<i-pink> כן וגם לא משהו...
<i-pink> אבל אני בת, מותר לי..
<Nighthawk``> כן גם נכון
<i-pink> בכלל עצם זה שאני יודעת מה זה טרמינל זה פלוס אדיר
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחח
<i-pink> ושאני לא קוראת לקיבורד טקטקים
<i-pink> או פקקים
<Nighthawk``> את יודעת להשתמש בלינוקס בערך פי 30 יותר טוב ממני
<Nighthawk``> אפילו הייתי אומר פי 100
<Nighthawk``> אבל אני רוצה להעניק לי כבוד כלשהו
<i-pink> לא צריך להסחף..
<i-pink> אנ די גרועה בלינוקס..
<i-pink> והקוד שלי נראה כמו תאונה בין if ל while..
<Nighthawk``> :>
<i-pink> :
<Nighthawk``> מה עם web ?
<i-pink> ממש ממש טיפה JS
<Nighthawk``> html, css, php, jscript ?
<Nighthawk``> oh
<i-pink> CSS וHTML  אני יודעת טוב
<i-pink> PHP לא יודעת
<Nighthawk``> jsp, jquery ?
<i-pink> אי כותבת צד שרת בפייתון (אל תגלה לאף אחד)
<i-pink> לא לא לא..
<Nighthawk``> mmm ajax ?
<i-pink> קצת..
<i-pink> עבדתי עם דברים מוכנים ושניתי טיפה
<Nighthawk``> תתחילי ללמוד c or c++
<i-pink> ללללאאאא
<i-pink> מעדיפה מוזיקה
<Nighthawk``> מוזיקה ישראלית > הכל
<i-pink> לאאא
<Nighthawk``> איך ידעתי שתגידי לא
<i-pink> אני אוהבת לשמוע מוזיקה, אם יש מישהו שמדבר באמצע זה מפריע לנגנים
<Nighthawk``> אז את אוהבת מוזיקה ושונאת שירים ?
<i-pink> נכון
<i-pink> למרות שזה פרדוקס
<i-pink> כי שירה היא חלק מהמוזיקה..
<Nighthawk``> זה כמו להגיד שאני אוהב גביעי גלידה בלי הגלידה בתוכם
<Nighthawk``> ..
<Nighthawk``> יבש ומשעמם..
<i-pink> חחח
<i-pink> כן
<Nighthawk``> קחי שיר
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lBbg5gp2vA
<i-pink> קריוקי
<Nighthawk``> אין פשוט אין על מוזיקה ישראלית..
<i-pink> לא אוהבת
<Nighthawk``> פעם הייתי אנטי מוזיקה ישראלית
<i-pink> מונוטוני
<Nighthawk``> שונא שונא שונא
<Nighthawk``> מתעב
<Nighthawk``> מכור ללועזית
<Nighthawk``> עד שהתגייסתי
<Nighthawk``> והבנתי באמת איזה שירים הכי מתחברים אליי
<Nighthawk``> שמתי לב שככל שאנשים מתבגרים הם יותר ויותר עוזבים את המוזיקה הלועזית ומתחברים עם המוזיקה הישראלית
<i-pink> אני אוהבת בארוק
<i-pink> אני ככל שאני מתבגרת אני הולכת יותר ויותר אחורה..
<Nighthawk``> בארוק ? חחח את לא נורמאלית
<i-pink> למה?
<i-pink> מה רע בבארוק?
<i-pink> מוזיקה מהירה, שמחה, עשירה בכינורות
<Nighthawk``> כן, טובה להנעים זמן
<Nighthawk``> אבל לא להתחבר ולתת באמת חיבור אמיתי
<i-pink> אני שונאת אופרות
<i-pink> את כל השאגות סופרן, זה מחליא אותי
<Nighthawk``> אם כבר מוזיקה קלאסית
<Nighthawk``> אז רק שופן
<Nighthawk``> he is the MAN
<i-pink> כם הנדל טוב
<i-pink> גם*
<i-pink> בטהובן כתב כמה דברים יפים
<i-pink> מוצרט אני לא סובלת ולא מבינה מה הרעש סביבו
<Nighthawk``> ג.א.ו.ן
<i-pink> מונוטוני למות.
<Nighthawk``> ג-א-ו-ן
<i-pink> מרדים
<i-pink> לא מתפתח.
<Nighthawk``> מרדים ?
<Nighthawk``> את הוזה..
<i-pink> מה היצירה הכי טובה שלו?
<Nighthawk``> ממ
<Nighthawk``> no2 d k314
<Nighthawk``> sec i'll give u a link
<i-pink> הלוואי ואני אתבדה, כל העם שניסיתי מוצרט לא אהבתי
<Nighthawk``> לדעתי זה הכי טוב כמובן שהכל זהטעם
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E8wDHbBxwg
<i-pink> D Major
<i-pink> אני חושבת שאני לא מתחברת לזה כי זה חליל
<Nighthawk``> מדהים
<i-pink> אני מכורה לכינור, בכל צורה.
<i-pink> מאוד אוהבת את היצירה הזו
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hoMDpiYLMU&feature=related
<Nighthawk``> נ.ב
<Nighthawk``> בשבילך
<Nighthawk``> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8y7dx_hilary-hahn-plays-mozart-violin-con_music
<Nighthawk``> הקטע שמגיע תורה, פשוט מעולה
<i-pink> היא מעולה
<i-pink> אני מכירה את הכנרית הזו
<i-pink> זה נשמע טוב
<i-pink> אבל הבעיה של מוצארט היא חוסר שימוש בכל הספקטרום
<i-pink> הוא משתמש רק בגבוהים
<i-pink> וזה קצת חלול
<Nighthawk``> אני נדהם מהיצירות שלו הוא מרגיע אותי
<Nighthawk``> בזמן ששופן מכניס אותי למוד לחימה
<i-pink> מה אתה הכי אוהב אצל שופן?
<Nighthawk``> ביצירה או יצירה ?
<Nighthawk``> דרך אגב אני שומע את מה ששמת
<Nighthawk``> קטע גם נחמד
<i-pink> יצירה?
<i-pink> ?=.
<Nighthawk``> אבל בסופו של דבר
<Nighthawk``> מוזיקה ישראלית > הכל
<i-pink> לא
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDOvxmjPu7g&feature=related
<i-pink> יש לי בעיה
<i-pink> אם אני מבינה את המילים זה הורס לי את ההנאה מהמוזיקה
<Nighthawk``> צדקת לגבי המשפט הראשון
<Nighthawk``> :>
<i-pink> וגם השני
<Nighthawk``> טוב אחזור ל c
<Nighthawk``> אחפש בין הסמטאות בסתר המדרגות
<Nighthawk``> אחרי כוכב חום אגוז שיאיר לי בלילות
<i-pink> OMG
<Nighthawk``> מקטרתי כבויה נשמתי שבויה עד ששהיא תחזור לכאן
<Nighthawk``> ...
<Nighthawk``> שיר טוב
<i-pink> יש לזה יתרונות..
<i-pink> תי נה ני ני נה נה נה תי נה
<i-pink> לא עובד טוב באינסטרומנטלית... ^
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fritEwYaFH0
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/user/ForbiddenSaints
<i-pink> מדהימים^
<Nighthawk``> לתכנת = classic music
<Nighthawk``> לאהוב = israeli music
<i-pink> אני הכי אוהבת את LIBERTANGO בביצוע שלהם
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/user/ForbiddenSaints#p/u/4/GcZZ6h4n590
<Nighthawk``> להתפרק = infected
<i-pink> חופשי.
<Nighthawk``> partys = rageaton/dancehall
<i-pink> מה זה?
<Nighthawk``> to hate = metal and דכאון
<i-pink> אין לי את הבעיה הזו
<Nighthawk``> לא מכירה רגטון ?
<Nighthawk``> דאנסהול ?
<i-pink> מכירה רגטון, ואני סולדת ממנו
<i-pink> אני חייבת לשכוח מוזיקה
<i-pink> הכל, למחוק, להתחיל כמו בפעם הראשונה
<i-pink> אני זוכרת בילדותי את הפעם הראשונה ששמעתי יאני
<i-pink> זה היה מדהים
<Nighthawk``> בדוק שמעת את זה
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zp1TbLFPp8&feature=fvwrel
<Nighthawk``> רגאייטון במיטבו
<Nighthawk``> לא ממש מיטבו אבל דיי טוב
<i-pink> למה  צריך 30 שניות להתחיל את המוזיקה
<i-pink> סליחה 39
<Nighthawk``> זה רק לקליפ
<Nighthawk``> על דיסק את לא שומעת את זה..
<Nighthawk``> פשוט שירים כיפיים למסיבות
<Nighthawk``> כיפיים = עדיין משתמשים במילה הזאת ?
<i-pink> אחלה יאכטה
<i-pink> מתאימה לי
<Nighthawk``> חחחח
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחח
<i-pink> לעגון אותה על ההדסון
<Nighthawk``> אין לי בעיה לקבל את היאכטה ממנו
<Nighthawk``> רק שישאיר את הבנות עליו
<i-pink> מה עבר על שאקירה?????????????????????...
<i-pink> http://www.vevo.com/watch/shakira/rabiosa/USSD21100086?utm_source=youtube&utm_medium=watch&utm_campaign=shakira_rabiosa_wp
<i-pink> צבעה לשחור, ועשתה קארה WTF??
<Nighthawk``> Sorry! The page you are looking for is not available in your region.
<i-pink> מקפחים את ישראל
<Nighthawk``> אני רואה עכשיו תמונות
<i-pink> http://www.vevo.com/watch/shakira/rabiosa/USSD21100086?recSrc=artB&source=watch
<Nighthawk``> עדיין כוסית
<i-pink> יותר ממני?
<i-pink> שקול מילים..
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> לא יותר, אבל היא נותנת לך פייט רציני
<Nighthawk``> תראי את
<Nighthawk``> מדקה
<Nighthawk``> 0:55
<Nighthawk``> 0:50
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/vevo#p/f/3/a5irTX82olg
<i-pink> אני חושבת שתעזוב את המחשבים, ולך להיות דיפלומט
<Nighthawk``> שמה רואים את הקישורים האמיתיים שלה
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> אני יודעת לכתוב ב2 ידיים
<i-pink> אני לא מוצא את המדבקות
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsT2URr1Igc
<eliko110> hi
<serfus> אהלן
<eliko110> I installed Ubuntu Linux and I do not see the windows
<eliko110> אה אפשר ליכתוב בעיברית חח
<eliko110> הלינוקס עולה לי ישר בהפעלה של המחשב למה?
<eliko110> איך אני ניכנס לווינדוס?
<serfus> אני חושב שכשהמחשב עולה אתה צריך ללחוץ שיפט
<serfus> ואז יש לך אפשרות בחירה
<eliko110> סבבס אני אנסה תודה אחי
<eliko110> אהלן חברים אני לא מצליח להעלות את ווינדוס
<eliko110> בהפעלה של המחשב עולה לי ישר לינוקס אובנטו
<eliko110> שימי אולי יש לך מושג מה אני עושה
<sijp> eliko110 : http://whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=56885 ?
<sijp> זה פוסט שלך?
<i-pink> היי
<eliko110> כן אחי זה הפוסט
<i-pink> מה זה הערוץ הזה #lalala ?
<i-pink> #lalala **
<eliko110> eliyahu@eliyahu:~$ fdisk  Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>                 sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c                        switch off DOS-compatible mode  -h                        print help  -u <size>                 give sizes in sectors instead of cylinders
<eliko110> זה הפלט שלי מישהו יכול לעזור לי?
<sijp> eliko110: אתה אמור לרשום:
<sijp> fdisk -l
<sijp> לא סתם fdisk
<sijp> וחוץ מזה למה אתה לא עונה על השאלות ששאלו אותך בווטסאפ?
<sijp> eliko110: לשאלתך בווטסאפ. האנשים  מבקשים שם פרטים נוספים כדי שיהיה להם יותר קל להסביר לך.
<sijp> הם עדיין לא רשמו לך את הפיתרון
<sijp> הם צריכים עוד פרטים פשוט
<sijp> תרשום fdisk -l
<sijp> ותעתיק את הפלט לווטסאפ
<i-pink> מישהו כאן כותב יומן?
<sijp> i-pink: מישהו לא כאן
<i-pink> צודק
<sijp> תמיד
<sijp> :-D
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> ן > ר  (זה משתחווה)
<sijp> lol
<eliko110> עשיתי את זה אחי הוא לא רושם לי שום דבר
<eliko110> fdisk -l
<eliko110> זה מה שרשמתי
<eliko110> eliyahu@eliyahu:~$ fdisk -l eliyahu@eliyahu:~$
<eliko110> וזה מה שקיבלתי
<sijp> אתה צריך לעשות את זה עם sudo לפני
<sijp> sudo fdisk -l
<eliko110> eliyahu@eliyahu:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for eliyahu:
<eliko110> מה הוא רוצה איזה סיסמא
<i-pink> של היוזר שלך
<eliko110> הוא לא נותן לי לירשום
<sijp> הוא כן רושם את זה
<i-pink> הוא נותן פשוט לא רואים
<sijp> אפילו שהוא מראה שהוא לא רושם כלום
<sijp> זה כדי שלא ידעו מה האורך של הססמה שלך
<eliko110> אהההה הצלחתי תודה אחי
<i-pink> eliko110, אני בת
<eliko110> חחח תודה נשמה......וסליחה4
<i-pink> OK
<Nighthawk``> טוב אחרי תקופת מבחנים
<Nighthawk``> צריכים להכיר בחורה
<Nighthawk``> המצב לא תקין
<kobinumber1> שלוםםם
<kobinumber1> פינק
<kobinumber1> sijp אתה גם כאן
<sijp> אני לא כאן באמת. זה מתחזה
<i-pink> היי
<kobinumber1> היי
<kobinumber1> אה חחח
<kobinumber1> מתחזה חחח
<kobinumber1> אתה לא גם בצ'אט של בלנדר
<kobinumber1> ?
<kobinumber1> או שזה רק אותו כינוי
<kobinumber1> היי pink
<kobinumber1> את לא זוכרת אותי
<kobinumber1> i-pink
<i-pink> זוכרת
<kobinumber1> :)
<kobinumber1> מה שלומך
<kobinumber1> מה חדש :(
<kobinumber1> :)
<i-pink> בסדר
<kobinumber1> מה חדש באובונטו
<i-pink> לא ממש בענייני המחשבים..
<kobinumber1> ומה חדש הצלך :)
<sijp> מה? בבלנדר יש מתחזה שלי?
<i-pink> חדש ישן.. זה המוזיקה
<kobinumber1> יש את אותו כינוי
<kobinumber1> :P
<kobinumber1> מה חדש אצלך
<kobinumber1> פנקושי
<i-pink> אני מנגנת על כינור
<kobinumber1> וואו
<kobinumber1> מגניב
<kobinumber1> :)
<kobinumber1> בעבר הייתי מקצועית באובונטו  מה קרה
<kobinumber1> אני זוכר שנכנסתי למחשב שלך הכל בורוד :P
<kobinumber1> מחקת את אובונטו :(?
<i-pink> לא
<kobinumber1> מישהו כאן יכול להגיד לי מחדש
<i-pink> אני עם אובונטו ודביאן
<i-pink> מה מחדש?
<i-pink> רוצה לדבר בסקייפ?
<kobinumber1> אה סבבה
<kobinumber1> מה השם
<kobinumber1> בפרטי פנקושי
<kobinumber1> פנקוש זה יותר יפה
<kobinumber1> :)
<i-pink> יאאאא
<kobinumber1> יאאא
<i-pink> אתה הראשון שקורא לי פנקוש!
<kobinumber1> לא אוהבת
<i-pink> כולם מכנים אותי פינקי
<kobinumber1> :/
<i-pink> אני דווקא שמחה על החידוש
<i-pink> רק צריך להוסיף יוד "י" בכתיב מלא
<kobinumber1> אה חשבתי שאני הולך לקבל את כינור בראש
<i-pink> 700$
<i-pink> יקר מידי
<kobinumber1> סתם יאללה בואי נדבר בסקייפוש
<kobinumber1> כמה בעברית
<kobinumber1> סתם
<kobinumber1> בשק
<kobinumber1> בשקל
<kobinumber1> טוב נו גם לי היא גיטרה ב30 אלף שקל
<kobinumber1> גיבסון
<i-pink> \מהההההההההההה
<kobinumber1> כן מתוקי
<i-pink> https://picasaweb.google.com/100488891957727227759/May202011?authkey=Gv1sRgCMf708qZr-Gpag&feat=directlink
<i-pink> זה הכינור שלי ^
<kobinumber1> wow
<kobinumber1> מגניב לאלה
<i-pink> אני גילפתי את הכפתור ואת הטיילפיס (מה שמחזיק את המייתרים)
<kobinumber1> כמה הוא עולה לא הבנתי כמה זה 700 דולר
<kobinumber1> תאשרי אותי פנקוש
<kobinumber1> רק חסר שתחברי אלו את אייפון
<kobinumber1> wow אני רואה סקייפ עם חוטיני
<kobinumber1> זה שלך
<kobinumber1> ?
<kobinumber1> סליחה על מילים
<kobinumber1> פינקוש את כאן
<kobinumber1> נתקע לך האובונטו ?
<sijp> kobinumber1 : איזה קובי אתה בדיוק? אני לא מזהה את הכינוי :)
<kobinumber1> yaakov1990
<sijp> כן זה גם לא מוכר :), חוץ מבלנדר-יל
<sijp> או שמשם אתה מכיר את הכינוי שלי?
<kobinumber1> כן
<sijp> אהה אז סבבה :)
<eliko110> אהלן
<Rodensky> דרעקס
<Rodensky> התקנתי אקיגה
<Rodensky> אני צריכה עזרה
<Rodensky> עם בחירת אאוטפוט לסאונד
<Rodensky> אני צריכה לבחור device
<serfus> אקיגה?
<Rodensky> ekiga
<serfus> אהא
<serfus> ומה הבעיה בדיוק?
<serfus> אין לו אפשרות לבחור התקן?
<Rodensky> יש לי כמה התקנים לבחור ביניהם
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת באיזה לבחור
<serfus> מה מבלבל אותך?
<Rodensky> יש לכאורה אחד שנקרא default
<Rodensky> אבל התוכנה בחרה באחד אחר
<Rodensky> אני עדין בתפריט הזה
<Rodensky> ואני צריכה לבחור ringing device, output device, input device
<serfus> אני לא מכיר את התכנה הזאת אבל את לא יודעת את השמות של ההתקנים?
<Rodensky> יש כל מיני דברים מוזרים ברשימה
<Rodensky> SILENT (Ekiga/Ekiga)
<Rodensky> שלושה שנקראים PTLIB
<Rodensky> שלושתם הם ALSA
<Rodensky> ואחד שהוא OSS או משהו כזה
<serfus> הייתי הולך על ברירת המחדל
<serfus> http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Audio_setup
<kobinumber1> מה זה אובונטו החדש הוא שחור :/
<kobinumber1> ממש אחר
<kobinumber1> מישהו יכול להגיד לי מה חדש בו?
<kobinumber1> מישהו כאן?
<Rodensky> יוניטי
<Rodensky> במקום גנום
<Rodensky> בעע
<kobinumber1> שזה אומר :/
<serfus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<kobinumber1> איפה הציפור בהתחלה המסך הכתום :/
<kobinumber1> נראה מדקה
<Rodensky> *מדכא
<kobinumber1> תודה
<kobinumber1> למה לעזאזל לא מנסים לעשות שאובונטו יפעיל קבצים של אווינדוס
<sijp> זו שאלה קצת טיפשית לא?
<sijp> ווינדוס זה קוד סגור כאילו
<sijp> ובכל מקרה מי אמר שלא מנסים?
<sijp> winehq.org
<Rodensky> קודם כל, יש וויין, ודבר שני, אפשר להתלונן למה לא עושים שווינדוס יוכל להריץ קבצי DEB
<Rodensky> באותה מידה
<kobinumber1> עברית
<Rodensky> אפשר להפעיל באובונטו קבצי ווינדוס, חלק בכל אופן
<Rodensky> באמצעות WINE
<Rodensky> (תוכנה שאתה יכול להתקין מהמאגרים)
<sijp> כמעט חלק :)
<kobinumber1> כן מנסיוני בצורה גוססת
<kobinumber1> :)
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שבאותה מידה אפשר להתלונן למה ווינדוס לא יכול להריץ קבצים של אובונטו למשל
<Rodensky> מערכות הפעלה שונות
<Rodensky> ליבות שונות
<Rodensky> פורמטים שונים
<sijp> קוד סגור
<kobinumber1> כן אבל קבצים של ווינדוס יותר נדרשים משל אובונטו :/
<Rodensky> חחח לי לא נדרשים בכלל קבצי ווינדוס
<kobinumber1> כן יותר קל גם
<kobinumber1> ווינדוס
<Rodensky> אולי יש חלופות שאתה לא מודע אליהן
<kobinumber1> כמעט כל דבר שיוצא הוא ראשון לווינדוס
<kobinumber1> 99 אחוז
<Rodensky> לא ממש, אבל שיהיה
<Rodensky> מה אתה רוצה לעשות?
<kobinumber1> מה לא לך לחנות תראה
<Rodensky> מה אכפת לי מהחנויות
<kobinumber1> הכל PC PCPCPCPCPC\\
<Rodensky> PC זה לא רק ווינדוס
<sijp> PC=Personal Computer
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שללינוקס יש יותר תוכנות קוד פתוח חינמיות
<kobinumber1> בסדר אבל תראה שכוונה זה ווינדוס
<kobinumber1> ושזה מקינטוש
<Rodensky> מה אכפת לי מהחנויות
<sijp> 👍
<kobinumber1> אז יש לך תסמל של תפוח
<kobinumber1> ואובנטו עוד לא כל כך ראיתי
<Rodensky> כי לא מוכרים דברים לאובונטו בחנויות
<kobinumber1> אין משחקים רציניים
<kobinumber1> למה :/
<Rodensky> כי לאובונטו הכל במאגרים
<Rodensky> לווינדוס אין מאגרים
<Rodensky> הכל אתה צריך לחפש להורדה או לקנות בחנויות
<sijp> חוץ ממשחקים שאולי עדיין זה תחום קצת בעייתי, אין שום צורך אמיתי למשתמש ממוצע או אפילו למשתמש מתקדם להריץ תוכניות של וינדוס על לינוקס
<Rodensky> לאובונטו יש מאגרים
<Rodensky> בעתיד סביר להניח שיתחילו לעשות יותר משחקים ללינוקס וכאלה, בינתיים הקטע הספציפי הזה באמת קצת בעייתי
<kobinumber1> אבל אם מישהו רוצה להתעסק עם תוכנה רציניית ואין אותה במאגרים אז זהו הוא נדפק כי אובונטו אין דברים למכירה
<kobinumber1> וחבל
<Rodensky> לא ממש
<Rodensky> כי יש תוכניות רציניות לא פחות ללינוקס
<kobinumber1> כי אני אוהב את אובונטו יותר אבל אם עושים צחוק מעצמם
<Rodensky> אז לגרפיקה למשל יש גימפ
<Rodensky> במקום התוכנות של ווינדוס
<Rodensky> וחוץ מגימפ יש עוד כמה חזקות
<sijp> במקום לזרוק משפטים חסרי בסיס, תן דוגמה קונקרטית לתוכנה שאין לך תחליף חופשי בלינוקס אליה
<Rodensky> הם לא עושים צחוק מעצמם, אתה פשוט כנראה עדין לא רגיל לעבוד בשיטה הזו
<Rodensky> תגיד מה חסר לך
<Rodensky> רוב הסיכויים שיש חלופה במאגרים
<kobinumber1> maya רצה על לינוקס?
<sijp> כן
<sijp> תכיר שהסרט שרק נעשה במיה על לינוקס
<sijp> וכך גם כל סרט שדרימוורקס הוציאו אי פעם
<Rodensky> לפי גוגל יש מאיה ללינוקס
<Rodensky> לאובונטו
<kobinumber1> טוב אבל הרבה משחקים לא :/
<Rodensky> חוץ ממשחקים
<Rodensky> מה עוד חסר לך?
<kobinumber1> משחקים
<kobinumber1> זה מה שחסר
<sijp> חוץ ממשחקים≠משחקים
<kobinumber1> לא ממש חסר אבל התוכנה שמריצה את המשחקים לאובונטו היא למכירה
<sijp> הרבה משחקים אפשר להריץ על wine באופן די מרשים
<kobinumber1> יש תוכנה אחרת לא זוכר את השם שלה
<Rodensky> משחקים של ווינדוס על וויין זה די צולע :\
<kobinumber1> נכון
<sijp> נו... גם המשחקים למכירה. וגם ווינדוס למכירה וזו גם סוג של "תכנה שמריצה משחקים"
<Rodensky> קובי, אם חוץ ממשחקים לא חסר לך כלום, אז מה כל התלונות האלה?
<kobinumber1> אבל לא מתכוון לזה
<sijp> wine מריץ מעולה את הסטרקראפט 2 שלי בבית
<sijp> למשל...
<Rodensky> במקום לשלם מלא כסף על ווינדוס ואז על משחקים, תשלם פחות כסף על התוכנה הזו לאובונטו (כי אובונטו עצמה חינמית) ואז גם ככה תקנה את המשחקים
<Rodensky> ואז לא יהיה לך חסר כלום
<kobinumber1> כי זה מעצבן שזאת מערכת הפעלה טובה ואוהבה על הרבה שיין צולעה לא מפעיל הרבה דברים של ווינדוס
<kobinumber1> WINE
<Rodensky> לאט לאט התעשייה מתחילה להתייחס יותר ללינוקס, אז בעתיד לא תצטרך לקנות תוכנה להרצה של המשחקים האלה על אובונטו אלא יימכרו גירסאות שלהם ללינוקס
<sijp> קובי, כמה זמן אתה משתמש בלינוקס?
<kobinumber1> לאט לאט עכשיו שנת 2011
<kobinumber1> להתעורר
<kobinumber1> אובונטו
<Rodensky> קובי, הבעיה במקרה הזה היא לא באובונטו
<sijp> אתה שוב מאשים את אובונטו כאילו זה אשמתם...
<Rodensky> יצרני המשחקים הם אלה שצריכים לכתוב משחקים ללינוקס
<kobinumber1> זה חבל !
<Rodensky> כמו שהם כותבים לווינדוס ולמק
<sijp> כמה זמן אתה משתמש בלינוקס?
<Rodensky> הבעיה היא לא באובונטו, אובונטו היא רק הפצה אחת מיני רבות, ואלה היצרנים שמתעלמים מאוכלוסיה הולכת וגדלה של משתמשי לינוקס
<kobinumber1> היא לי ומחקתי הרבה פעמים מהסיבה הזאת
<kobinumber1> ואני אוהב אובונטו לא ישקר
<kobinumber1> ל
<Rodensky> אתה יכול להתקין אובונטו לצד ווינדוס
<kobinumber1> יותר מווינדוס
<Rodensky> כשאתה רוצה לשחק, תפעיל את ווינדוס
<Rodensky> לשאר הדברים בשאר הזמן- אובונטו
<sijp> אז בעצם לא חווית על בשרך את השינוי וההתקדמות של המערכת והיחס של הסביבה אליה.
<kobinumber1> כמה זמן קיים לינוקס?
<sijp> לפני כמה שנים לקבל תמיכת אינטרנט ללינוקס היה סיוט
<sijp> תמיכה בכרטיסי רשת אלחוטיים היה סיוט
<sijp> אפילו תמיכה בעברית היתה מסובכת
<sijp> אתה צריך לראות את הדלתא ולא את המצב הנוכחי
<kobinumber1> תמיכה בכרטיסי מסך היה סיוט
<sijp> בשביל להעריך את המערכת
<Rodensky> לינוקס יש מתחילת שנות ה90 אאל"ט
<kobinumber1> כמה זמן קיים לינוקס
<PacMan> ?
<sijp> שנת 91 שוחררה הגרסה הראשונה של הקרנל
<kobinumber1> 1990?
<sijp> אבל זה לא רלוונטי
<PacMan> הבעיה של לינוקס, זה שהיא לא יציבה
<Rodensky> כן הם לא מזמן חגגו 20 שנה
<PacMan> ואי אפשר להריץ עליה שרתים
<sijp> ההפצות הראשונות שיועדו לדסקטופ יצאו בסוף שנות ה־90
<Rodensky> לינוקס לא יציבה ואי אפשר להריץ עליה שרתים?
<PacMan> אבל בעיקרון, אחלה של מערכת הפעלה לגיימרים
<Rodensky> פקמן, רוב השרתים בעולם מריצים לינוקס
<Rodensky> על מה את המדבר
<PacMan> you dont say :D
<Rodensky> איזה אי-יציבות ואיזה נעליים
<kobinumber1> כמה זמן ווינדוס קיים ?
<Rodensky> מערכת הפעלה לגיימרים? WTF? יצרני המשחקים מתעלמים ממנה לרוב
<sijp> קובי, זה לא קשור
<Rodensky> קובי, ווינדוס מלכתחילה הייתה מיועדת לקהל הרחב
<Rodensky> לינוקס התחילה בתור פרוייקט אישי
<Rodensky> זה פשוט כדור שלג שהתגלגל
<kobinumber1> טוב לגבי שרתים למי שלא יודע השרתים הכי טובים בעולם זה של לינוקס
<sijp> האמת היא שעל זה יש ויכוח :)
<PacMan> אם רק ישפרו את היציבות....
<kobinumber1> טוב אבל זה דיי מבאס לראות אותה מאחורה
<PacMan> ואת המודלריות
<kobinumber1> לך לישון SIJP
<kobinumber1> :פ
<PacMan> חוץ מזה הכל סבבה
<Rodensky> פקמן, אני מקווה שזה בציניות :)
<PacMan> ברור שזה ברצינות
<PacMan> :D
<sijp> PacMan : שמישהו ידחוף כמה דפים מתחת לארון שרתים כדי שזה יהיה יציב יותר
<PacMan> הארון מאוזן פלס
<sijp> kobinumber1: איזה לישון? אני צריך ללמוד לספור
<kobinumber1> טוב בקרוב ווינדוס 8 למי שלא יודע
<Rodensky> קובי, היא מאחורה כי היא צעירה יותר ממערכות אחרות וכי הרבה זמן היא הייתה בגדר פרוייקט אישי, אף אחד לא חשב בכלל להפוך אותה למשהו המוני ו"ממוסד" כמו ווינדוס
<Rodensky> ראיתי את סרטוני הקונספט של ווינדוס 8... איזה זוועה בלאט
<kobinumber1> ללמוד לספור
<Rodensky> הריבועים המזורגגים שלהם ממערכת ההפעלה הסלולרית הכושלת שלהם
<PacMan> פרוייקט הגנו לא קודם
<kobinumber1> זוועה למה זוועה
<PacMan> כי לא היו יותר מדי אנשים שירוויחו מקידומו
<kobinumber1> דומה ל7
<Rodensky> איזה דומה ל7 ואיזה נעליים
<Rodensky> ראית את סרטוני הקונספט?
<Rodensky> הם מתכוונים לעשות אותה עם ריבועים
<sijp> מה דומה ל־7? זה קונספט שונה לחלוטין
<kobinumber1> לא שלח נראה
<Rodensky> כמו חלונות מובייל
<Rodensky> עם הריבועים המפגרים האלה על המסך
<kobinumber1> ראיתי כמה עם מסך ט' מסך נגיעה
<sijp> Rodensky: יש בעיה עם ריבועים?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> זה מכוער
<Rodensky> זה אידיוטי
<kobinumber1> חחח
<kobinumber1> זה נראה לי מיועד למסך מגע
<Rodensky> והם מכוונים לזה שהמערכת תתבסס בעיקר על אפליקציות ג'אווה וכאלה
<sijp> אני חושב שזו אמירה גזענית לחלוטין
<sijp> javascript
<kobinumber1> מה ריבוע
<sijp> ולא ג'אווה
<Rodensky> כן
<kobinumber1> למה מה רע בג'ווה
<Rodensky> הכוונה לזה
<sijp> (אין סיכוי שהם יתבססו על טכנולוגיה מתחרה)
<kobinumber1> טוב שלחו לי את סרטון
<Rodensky> תכתוב ביוטיוב
<Rodensky> windows 8
<kobinumber1> ומה טוב במערכת  של ווינדוס 8 אני עדיין לא יודע?
<Rodensky> microsoft windows 8
<Rodensky> כאלה
<Rodensky> תמצא את הסרטונים הרשמיים
<Rodensky> כזה דרעק..
<Rodensky> הם רוצים שהמערכת של המחשב תיראה כמו המערכת הסלולרית
<Rodensky> ותתפקד בערך כמוה
<PacMan> זה אומר שבווינדוס 8 לא יהיה קופי פייסט? :DDD
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> הם טוענים שהם מתכוונים לשכלל את זה
<kobinumber1> אבל מה יהיה טוב בזה?
<Rodensky> את הקופי פייסט
<kobinumber1> מה טוב במערכת החדשה
<Rodensky> שום דבר
<Rodensky> סתם משנים קונספט כדי לחדש
<kobinumber1> רק חסר שואובנטו יעשה ככה וזהו חחח
<Rodensky> אני רוצה אנדרואיד סינוג'ן מוד למחשב :)
<kobinumber1> זה מעצבן ככה
<kobinumber1> כמו פלאפון
<kobinumber1> דיס איז בולשיט
<PacMan> (22:27:16) (kobinumber1) רק חסר שואובנטו יעשה ככה וזהו חחח
<PacMan> זה לא מה שהם עשו עם יוניטי?
<PacMan> zing
<Rodensky> דומה
<Rodensky> אבל לא בדיוק
<kobinumber1> לא כאן זה רק כפתורים
<Rodensky> יוניטי בכל זאת מתאימה למחשב
<kobinumber1> איפה המסך התחל כיבוי  איפההה לעזאזל
<Nighthawk``> הלו
<Nighthawk``> שקט
<sijp> מה לעזאזל ממתי אני מחובר לערוץ #windows-il ?
<Rodensky> בוגד
<Rodensky> לא מדברים איתך יותר
<sijp> אני דיברתי על הערוץ הזה
<kobinumber1> חחח
<sijp> תפסיקו לחפור על וינדוס!
<sijp> :)
<Rodensky> :)
<Rodensky> עושים לך דווקא
<kobinumber1> ווינדוס
<kobinumber1> :P
<Rodensky> ווינדוס
<Rodensky> חלונות
<kobinumber1> מייקרוספץ
<sijp> אין לי בעיה עם ווינדוס. זה פשוט לא מעניין
<kobinumber1> ת
<kobinumber1> :פ
<Rodensky> exe, msi
<kobinumber1> חחחח
<Rodensky> NT
<sijp> תדברו על דברים מעניינים, אחרת איזה תירוץ יהיה לי לא ללמוד?
<Rodensky> חחחחח זה התירוץ שלי לא ללמוד!
<Rodensky> טוב עכשיו אני חייבת לחזור למחברת הדפוקה
<Nighthawk``> windows > linux
<Nighthawk``> למה לומדת רודנסקי ?
<PacMan> טוב
<sijp> כן כן... לינוקס קקי וינדוס שולטתתתת!!!1@!@$#!
<Rodensky> גנטולוגיה/אוקלוזולוגיה
<PacMan> אובונטו = ווינדוס
<kobinumber1> בקצור ווינדוס 8 זה יתעללות
<Nighthawk``> וואי
<Nighthawk``> נשמע ממש מעניין
<sijp> ובעברית?
<Rodensky> לא יודעת איך זה בעברית
<PacMan> GNUtollogy
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> gnato
<Rodensky> לא gnuto
<sijp> LOL
<kobinumber1> אם זה כמו בפלאפון אני חונק את ביל גייטס ותוקע לו גזר בטו.......
<sijp> גרסת הקוד הפתוח היא GNUtollogy
<Rodensky> חחח
<sijp> אבל אז ריצ'רד סטולמן יגיד שזה תכנה חופשית ולא קוד פתוח
<Rodensky> זה לא תוכנה חופשית וזה לא קוד פתוח
<sijp> הכל זה תכנה חופשית
<Rodensky> כדי לשנות את זה
<Rodensky> אתה צריך להתאמץ נורא
<Rodensky> לעשות הנדסה לאחור
<Rodensky> להשתמש במכשירים אורתודנטיים
<kobinumber1> יהיה מגניב אם לינוקס יצורו מערכת הפעלה ביחד עם מיקרסופת אבל בטוח עם בעיות שלא חלמיתי
<kobinumber1> חלמתי
<kobinumber1> :פ
<PacMan> למה להכניס ראש בריא למיטה חולה?
<sijp> מה זה "לינוקס ייצרו מערכת הפעלה ביחד עם מיקרוסופט"
<Rodensky> גם אני לא הבנתי את המשפט ה
<Rodensky> *הזה
<Rodensky> מי זה לינוקס?
<sijp> בדיוק
<kobinumber1> אווווווווווווו
<kobinumber1> נודניק
<PacMan> אני חושב שהוא התכוון להפצה תוצרת MS?
<kobinumber1> אובונטו
<kobinumber1> + ווינדוס
<kobinumber1> = וירוס
<kobinumber1> הבנת ?
<sijp> אתה כנראה לא מבין את הדינמיקה והפוליטיקה של התחום הזה
<kobinumber1> הבנתים
<sijp> אני לא מבין כלום
<kobinumber1> אווווווו דבר עברית
<sijp> אני חוזר ללמוד לספור דברים
<kobinumber1> תחזור ללמוד זה טוב
<kobinumber1> איפה בני
<kobinumber1> שיחזור כבר מצבא
<kobinumber1> המחורבנ............ הזאת
<kobinumber1> בקצור ווינדוס פחות מסובך מלינוקס תודה על העזרה
<kobinumber1> i-pink
<kobinumber1> where you sweet?
<kobinumber1> כואב הלב הפורום הזה כמו מת
<kobinumber1> :
<kobinumber1> :(
<kobinumber1> מישהו יכול להגיד לי אם ווירטול בוקס תומך בכרטיסי מסך כבר
<Rodensky> מז"א?
<kobinumber1> ?
<kobinumber1> :/
<Rodensky> אילו בעיות היו לך עם וירטואל בוקס?
<Rodensky> הוא משתמש במשאבים של המערכת המותקנת
<sijp> תן לי שעה לעבוד עם וינדוס ותראה איך נהיה לי קרחת מכל השיערות שאני מושך
<kobinumber1> שהוא לא משתמש בכרטס מסך
<Rodensky> מז"א לא משתמש בכרטיס מסך?
<sijp> לקבוע דעה כעובדה זה סוג של חטא
<kobinumber1> למשל אני לא יכול להתקין על ורטואל בוקס את אובונטו ולהתקין מאיה עלו כי הוא לא תומך בכרטיס מסך בצורה חזקה הוא
<sijp> אני בחרתי בלינוקס כי לינוקס פחות מסובכת בשבילי ויותר נוחה בשבילי לעבודה.
<Rodensky> כנ"ל
<Rodensky> קובי, אתה לא צריך להתקין את מאיה עם מכונה וירטואלית
<sijp> אני עשיתי בחירה מושכלת לאחר שבדקתי את כל היתרונות ואת כל החסרונות של כל האופציות שעמדו מולי
<Rodensky> יש מאיה ללינוקס
<Rodensky> תתקין אותה ישירות על אובונטו
<kobinumber1> אין לי כוח לעבור מכאן לכאן
<sijp> ואני עדיין עושה את הבחירה הזו בכל זמן נתון
<Rodensky> לעבור מאיפה לאיפה?
<Rodensky> אם יש לך אובונטו מותקן אז תתקין עליו מאיה
<kobinumber1> יש לי ווינדוב
<kobinumber1> ס
<sijp> יכול להיות שלמישהו אחר תהיה בחירה אחרת, אבל אני לא אפסול אותה על הסף לעולם
<Rodensky> אז תתקין מאיה לווינדוס על וינדוס
<Rodensky> יש מאיה לווינדוס ויש ללינוקס
<Rodensky> למה אתה מחפש לסבך לעצמך את החיים
<Rodensky> אם אתה משתמש בווינדוס אז תתקין מאיה של ווינדוס על ווינדוס
<Rodensky> אם אתה משתמש באובונטו אז תתקין מאיה ללינוקס על אובונטו
<Rodensky> לא צריך מכונות וירטואליות
<kobinumber1> כי לינוקס מריץ אותה יותר בקלות
<Rodensky> לינוקס לא יריץ אותה יותר בקלות כשזה במכונה וירטואלית אלא בדיוק ההפך
<Rodensky> כי מכונה וירטואלית צורכת הרבה משאבים
<kobinumber1> וווינדוס בולע את המחשב
<Rodensky> זה בעצם הרצה של שתי מערכות הפעלה
<Rodensky> במקביל
<kobinumber1> טוב לא משנה שטויות \
<kobinumber1> מישהו יודע אולי מתי אמור לצאת ווינדוס 8
<kobinumber1> Microsoft introduces Windows 8
<sijp> מה? שוב נכנסתי לערוץ וינדוס-יל?
<sijp> איך זה קרה?
<sijp> לינוקס דפוק
<kobinumber1> :/
<sijp> מלא בוירוסים שמכניסים אותי לערוצים שאני לא רוצה להיכנס אליהם
<Rodensky> sijp, זה בגלל שהשרת שלך לא יציב
<kobinumber1> שטויות :P
<Rodensky> שים דפי זהב מתחת
<sijp> LOL
<sijp> זה בגלל שהאמבדד הארור הזה רודף אותי!
<kobinumber1> רגע אם מוצאים ווינדוס 8 ומשארים את ווינדוס 7 עם סרבר ספק 1 o
<kobinumber1> Oo
<sijp> יש לי סיוטים ממחשבי אמבדד שתוקפים אותי ומחשמלים אותי בגלל חשמל סטטי!
<Rodensky> ביי
<moo3> i-pink
<moo3> Nighthawk
<moo3> '
<kobinumber1> מישהו יודע מתי אמור לצאת ווינדוס 8
<moo3> רק תוסף של התאמה למחשבים קטנטנים וקצת עדכונים קריטים
<kobinumber1> מה?
<moo3> היה לי חשוב לציין משהו לקיר
<moo3> ביני לבינו
<kobinumber1> עם מי אתה מדבר:/
<nady> לילה טוב
<PacMan> ליל"ט
<nady> מה איתך
<PaC-mEn> ישפה מישהו?
<PacMan> :O
<PacMan> אני מרגיש סוטה לדבר לעצמי :D
<eliawo110> יש מישהו?
<PaC-mEn> חחחח כיין זה
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-21
<moo3> בוקר טוב עולם
<moo3> מה שלום הפינגווינים הקטנים בקהילה?
<trew100> ציייץ צייץ
<trew100> צויייץ צויייץ
<trew100> moo3: יש לך ניסיון עם קופיט?
<moo3> כן קצת
<moo3> trew100: למה?
<i-pink> היי
<i-black> ah hiii
<i-black> מישהו כאן
<i-black> פינקוש
<i-black> trew
<i-black> מה אתה עושה כאן
<i-black> :/
<i-black> האם זה אתה אבאלה
<i-black> פינקוש תני סימן חיים
<i-pink> מי זה?
<i-black> מי זה מי ?
<i-pink> אתה
<i-black> :)
<i-black> לא אומר
<i-black> סתם נו את יודעת כבר
<i-black> משעמם וואו
<i-black> trew i miss you
<i-black> אבאלה
<i-black> פינקוש זה אני קובינמבר1
<i-black> אז אמרתי בשביל להיות קרוב אלייך לפחות ברשימה אז צריך לעשות משהו דומה ^^
<i-black> את עסוקה פינקוש
<i-black> ונסיתי את המתכון שלך
<i-black> :P
<i-black> ביסקוויטים+חלב
<i-black> טוב נראה לי את עסוקה
<i-black> :(
<i-black> תעני לי בסקייפ קצת אם בא לך אני משועמם מעולף
<i-black> זה אני kobinumber1
<Nighthawk``> שקט
<Nighthawk``> :D
<i-black> i-pink:
<i-black> :D
<i-black> שקט
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-22
<nady_> בוקר טוב
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> איך אני יכולה להריץ תוכנה גרפית פשוטה, על מחשב בלי ממשק גרפי
<i-pink> ^^^^ asw3, moshe MichealH Nighthawk`` Shualdon soomsoom tomaw ubuntulo1 ^^^^
<OR> שלום
<OR> אתם מכירים אותי יותר בתור לאה צחור
<OR> (גם התחתנתי וגם שיניתי את השם שלי...)
<OR> אז עכשיו זה אור שפירא
<OR> בכל אופן
<OR> אני מחפשת כלים לניתוח טכני
<OR> technical analisys
<OR> (בטוח טעיתי באיות)
<OR> אם מישהו מכיר משהו שרץ טוב על אובונטו
<OR> ויש לו סנכרון טוב עם הבורסה הישראלית
<OR> אני ממש אשמח להמלצה
<OR> אמאממ
<OR> פעם היו כאן הרבה אנשים מחוברים
<i-pink> היי
<serfus> אהלן
<i-pink> הי
<serfus> מה נשמע?
<i-pink> בסדר
<sijp> בבלאגן
<i-pink> למה?
<sddd> hey
<sddd> someone is here?
<sddd> מישהו פה?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זוכרים שהיתה לי בעיה עם תמונות בבלוג
<i-pink> מישהו יכול לבדוק אם עכשיו זה תקין?
<sddd> אני לא מצליח להתקין דרייבר קול
<sddd> via 1705
<sddd> לא מוצא ללינוקס
<sddd> מה אפשר לעשות?
<i-pink> חלונות
<i-pink> להחליף כרטיס
<sddd> אין דרך אחרת?
<OR> יש פה מישהו?
<i-pink> כן
<OR> מה נשמע?
<OR> (זה אני לאה צחור)
<OR> (שיניתי את השם לאור
<sddd> אני חייב להחליף כרטיס מסך?
<OR> והתחנתי אז אני עכשיו שפירא
<sddd> קול*
<OR> אני מחפשת חבילה שתתן לי כלים לניתוח טכני של מניות בבורסה
<i-pink> למה אור?
<OR> כי זה יפה!
<sddd> pink
<i-pink> שנית במציאות?
<OR> כן
<sddd> חייב להחליף?
<i-pink> כלומר עכשיו זה לאה אור, או אור צחור?
<OR> אור שפירא
<OR> התחתנתי!
<moo3> עם לינוקס?
<OR> טויב
<OR> נו
<OR> מישהו עוזר לי למצוא תוכנה לניתוח טכני של מניות?
<moo3> לינוקסית?
<sddd> ללינוקס אין תמיכה בכרטיסי VIA?
<sddd> פינק
<moo3> OR: אתה מכיר משהו אחת ווינדוסית?
<i-pink> כן, אני כאן
<sddd> אין תמיכה בכרטיסי קול של via?
<moo3> sddd: אני רואה באתר שלהם שאפשר להוריד דרייברים ללינוקס
<sddd> אפשר קישור
<moo3> http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp
<moo3> האתר לא עובד טוב תחת פיירפוקס
<moo3> הנה -- כאן יש לך את כל מה שאתה צריך
<moo3> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<OR> לא כיף
<moo3> אה
<moo3> אתה רוצה להגיד לי עכשיו שלא עוזרים לך הא?
<moo3> OR
<i-pink> ?
<moo3> שואל שאלה, אני שואל אותו בשביל לעזור לו והוא לא עונה
<moo3> =/
<moo3> גם זה בסדר
<Pac_Man> chillex
<moo3> פק-מן
<moo3> שינית ניק
<moo3> Like
<Pac_Man> כן, איזה ממזר עשה לי אתמול ghost =)
<moo3> וואלה..
<moo3> kick Pac_Man
<i-pink> יאללה אני זזה לאכול משהו
<moo3> שלא תשמיני בטעות
<Nighthawk``> http://www.nrg.co.il/online/54/ART2/252/716.html
<Pac_Man> אין כמו מיעוט בטל בשישים שעושה רעש חסר פרופורציות :)
<i-pink> ?
<Pac_Man> דיברתי על הלינק לאנרג'י
<i-pink> לימור לבנת נראת כמו מכשפה בתמונה
<i-pink> פעם היא נחשבה לסמל מין  בכנסת
<Pac_Man> היא נוראית
<Pac_Man> הסמל מין היחיד בכנסת זאת אורלי לוי
<Pac_Man> וכן, את יותר שווה
<i-pink> חחחחחחחחחחח
<Pac_Man> אני כבר יודע עם מי יש לי עסק :P
<i-pink> קול
<i-pink> אוף אני צריכה לאכול
<i-pink> יש רק 2 קיובסטים פעילים
<i-pink> יש כאן מישהו?
<serfus> what's up?
<i-pink> יש לי 8 ימים לשרוף
<serfus> עד למה?
<i-pink> עד למשהו גוררלי
<serfus> אהא
<serfus> אז אולי להתכנון למשהו הגורלי הזה....
<i-pink> אני מוכנה
<serfus> אז זה הזמן לעשות את כל מה שלא היה לך זמן לעשות קודם, לא?
<serfus> :-)
<i-pink> אני חושבת לעשות רגליים..
<i-pink> אבל חוץ מזה..
<serfus> :D
<i-pink> יש למישהו רעיון לתמונה מגניבה?
<bz-hon> היי
<bz-hon> כמה שאלות קצרות
<i-pink> זה צריך להיות רקע לפלייר למסיבה של כושונים
<bz-hon> איך אני מתקין אובונטו על הנטבוק?
<i-pink> bz-hon, עם יונטבונין
<bz-hon> i-pink, אפשר קישור?
<i-pink> http://www.inbarhovav.com/2011/04/boot-usb.html
<bz-hon> רציתי גם לשאול. יש לי אירוח אתר שמשמש לאתר מאוד פרימיטיבי של עמוד אחד פשוט וגם משמש לכמה כתובות אימייל. יש דרך לחסוך את ההוצאה של 100 דולר בשנה? האירוח גם משמש לבלוג שלי אגב אז זאת יכולה להיות בעיה.
<serfus> bz-hon, יש גם אירוחים חינמיים, אך לרוב זה לא שווה את המחיר :-)
<serfus> אולי תמצא עסקה זולה יותר שמתאימה לצרכים שלך... תעשה סקר שוק
<bz-hon> serfus, מכירים אירוח אתר זול? פעם ניסיתי את גו דדי אבל לא הצלחתי להפעיל את האתר אז ביטלתי. נראה שבסוף אשאר עם האירוח הנוכחי
<dimitrios>    אני מנסה להשתמש בו למחשב הנייד שלי אך הוא זז מהר מאוד איך אני יכול לכוון אותו Logitech lx7.יש לי אכבר מסוג
<dimitrios> System->Preferences->Mouse לא עוזר
<dimitrios> קובץ xorg.conf לא קיים
<dimitrios> מי שהוא יודע מה לעשות?
<bz-hon> טוב תודה וביי
<serfus> dimitrios, xorg.conf לא קיים בכלל?
<serfus> אני חושב שחייב להיות
<dimitrios> לא. לא קיים. בטוח
<serfus> לי אין מושג מה לעשות, אם לא עונים לך פה, אני מציע לך לפתוח נושא בפורומים של וואטסאפ
<serfus> או בפורומים של אובונטו העולמי אם אתה מסתדר באנגלית
<dimitrios> serfus תודה
<nady> khj
<nady> לילה טוב
<Pac_Man> לילה טוב
<Nighthawk``> alan all
<bz-hon> היי שוב
<bz-hon> ניסיתי להוריד אובונטו אבל זה נתקע. רציתי לדעת איך מורידים מטוררנט. אבל לא אלטרנייט.
<Pac_Man> היי
<Pac_Man> עזוב את זה כרגע
<Pac_Man> מה הדרישות שלך מאירוח?
<Pac_Man> כמה אתה צריך?
<Pac_Man> והאם חשוב לך שהאירוח יהיה בשרת ישראלי?
<foobar> dimitrios - try Xorg -configure from one of the vts
<foobar> dimitrios, http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<i-pink> היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-23
<moo3> hi all
<evilsijp> hai
<moo3> or high ?
<moo3> HAHA THATS FUNNY
<moo3> are you really evil evilsijp?
<i-pink> היי
<moo3> בוקר טוב
<i-pink> בוקר טוב, מה קורה?
<matanya> שלום
<i-pink> אני קמצי היום ב5
<i-pink> קמתי*
<moo3> נשמע חיובי
<i-pink> יש למישהו רעיון לעיצוב של פלייר?
<moo3> מה את רוצה שיהיה בו?
<i-pink> משהו מגניב,
<i-pink> זה למסיבה של כושים
<moo3> שימי להם בנדנה גם ככה הם חושבים שזה הדגל שלהם
<i-pink> זו הופעה של 3 כושונים.
<i-pink> שאחד מהם מוציא דיסק חדש
<i-pink> בפליירים הקודמים שמתי ברקע דברים מעולם הפיזיקה והחשמל.
<evilsijp> moo3: כן
<moo3> you are ?!
<evilsijp> אני הפיצול אישיות המרושע של sijp
<moo3> what so evil about you you little penguin
<moo3> מי זה?
<evilsijp> אם sijp היה פה
<evilsijp> הייתי מראה לך
<i-pink> שמתי תמונה של מסלולים של חקיקים מביקוע אטום
<i-pink> ושמתי תמונה של שנאי טסלה
<moo3> נשמע מגניב ורודה
<evilsijp> עוד פעם ביקעת את האטום?
<moo3> שימי עוד פעם משהו בסגנון
<moo3> משהו רדיו אקטיבי כבד כזה
<i-pink> אין לי רעיון למשהו כזה..
<i-pink> יש למישהו רעיון?
<i-pink> הדמייה של חור שחור?
<i-pink> בסוף ההזמנות שלהם יראו כמו גלריה מCERN
<i-pink> שניה הולכת לשטוף כלים!
<moo3> Like on lishtof kelim
<i-pink> מה?
<moo3> את לא מכירה זה מונחים של פייסבוק
<moo3> מעכשיו לא חייבים לעשות לייק על סטטוסים או תמונות מצחיקות
<moo3> אפשר לעשות לייק על בעצם כל דבר
<moo3> like on i-pink
<moo3> like on i-pink's pink gnome
<moo3> like on this java irc client
<moo3> =D
<i-pink> לא מכירה
<i-pink> זה משהו חדש?
<evilsijp> moo3: 👍
<moo3> WHA?
<i-pink> עוד כמה צלחות וכמה סכומים..
<moo3> i-pink: זה משהו של הפייסבוק
<i-pink> לא מכירה פייסבוק
<evilsijp> moo3: זה תו יוניקוד של אגודל למעלה כמו לייק
<evilsijp> i-pink: פייסבוק זה חיכוי עלוב של דיאספורה
<evilsijp> חיקוי*
<moo3> אה זה לא מציג ב UTF8 של הצ'ט
<evilsijp> לא... זה בגלל שהפונטים שלך ישנים
<evilsijp> :)
<moo3> :O
<i-pink> עוד 2 צלחות ומחבת
<evilsijp> כן. תתקין dejavu חדש (יש סנאפשוט באתר שלהם)
<evilsijp> ותתקין גם את symbola
<moo3> מה אלה?
<evilsijp> ואז תוכל לראות תוים מגניבים כמו 😄 😆
<evilsijp> אלו פונטים
<moo3> אני רץ ווינדוז והמירק דרך האתר הישראלי של אובונטו
<moo3> אה הבנתי אותך
<evilsijp> אהה... אז באסה לך
<evilsijp> :)
<evilsijp> למרות שאני חושב שאפשר להתקין אותם גם על וינדוס
<evilsijp> לא אמורה להיות סיבה שזה לא יעבוד
<moo3> הגיוני שכן
<evilsijp> 🐧 - למשל זה תו יוניקוד של פינגווין
<moo3> <(")
<moo3> אני לא רואה אותם לצערי
<evilsijp> אני יודע
<evilsijp> כי הפונטים שלך לא תומכים בזה
<moo3> תעשה תו של כוס
<evilsijp> אבל אלו תוים סטנדרטיים של יוניקוד
<moo3> כוס מים אני מתכוון כמובן
<moo3> (|)
<moo3> זה כוס
<moo3> לא מים
<evilsijp> ⛾
<evilsijp> אתה רואה את זה?
<evilsijp> זה כוס קפה
<evilsijp> אבל קרוב
<moo3> מה קרוב
<evilsijp> יש גם כוס בירה
<evilsijp> 🍺
<moo3> אתה עושה ריבועים
<evilsijp> אני לא
<moo3> זה לא עסק כאן לעשות ריבועים ולתת להם שמות
<evilsijp> שניה
<i-pink> זהוווווווווווו
<i-pink> סיימתי
<moo3> אבל אתה היחיד שרואה... זה כמו איזו 'פריצה' לפייסבוק שראיתי ביוטיוב, שאיזה ילד מתעסק עם פיירבאג ומשנה את השם של חברים שלו למשהו אחר, אבל הוא היחיד שרואה את זה =\
<evilsijp> http://img842.imageshack.us/i/screenshotxchatevilsijp.png/
<evilsijp> אני דווקא לא היחיד שרואה את זה
<evilsijp> יש פה כמה אנשים שהתקינו גופנים עדכניים
<i-pink> חזרתי...
<evilsijp> ואני בעד לעודד אנשים להתקין גופנים מהעשור הנוכחי וזה :)
<moo3> אני בעד להשמיש את ה486
<moo3> אז כנראה שדרכנו מתפצלות
<evilsijp> זה באמת מספר שאף אחד לא משתמש בו
<moo3> =D
<moo3> i-pink: תראי!\
<evilsijp> לפחות אני יכול לעשות לייק כאוות נפשי! 👍👍👍
<i-pink> מה לראות?
<matanya> אני חולה על הריבועים שלך
<moo3> תראי את היצירה שלך
<i-pink> איזה יצירה?
<i-pink> moo3, ^
<moo3> אמרת שסיימת
<evilsijp> matanya: תודה :)
<moo3> התכוונת עם הכלים או עם הפלייר של הכושים?
<matanya> איפה אני משיג כאלו? --> evilsijp
<i-pink> כלים
<i-pink> עכשיו אני מכינה לי א.בוקר
<evilsijp> יש חנות של ריבועים
<evilsijp> עולה שקל לריבוע
<evilsijp> אבל זה שווה את זה
<evilsijp> http://tomercohen.com/2010/11/26/composekey-%D7%9C%D7%9E%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%93%D7%9E%D7%99%D7%9D/
<i-pink> מה זה התווים האלה?
<i-pink> סלט מוכן
<Pac_Man> xchat is fugly :|
<i-pink> הייי
<moo3> hi
<Pac_Man> היי :)
<evilsijp> hai
<moo3> עוד פעם התחלנו
<i-pink> הארוחת בוקר מוכנה
<i-pink> והיא פשוט תענוג
<Pac_Man> בתאבון
 * serfus <3 xchat
<evilsijp> עוד פעם פטיבר מרוסק עם פטיש?
<i-pink> תודה
<evilsijp> :)
<i-pink> לא לא
<Pac_Man> היום הגעתי למסקנה שאני לא בחור של ארוחות בוקר
 * evilsijp ♥ איכס צ'ט
<i-pink> שתי  פרוסות עם ביצהנ בקן, וסלט ירקות
<evilsijp> אתמול הגעתי למסקנה שאני לא בחור של ארוחות. כשנזכרתי ב־7 בערב שלא אכלתי כלום
<evilsijp> i-pink :) כיף
 * serfus <3 food
<i-pink> והלחם זה 12 דגנים
<i-pink> ובסלט יש גם גזר
<evilsijp> גזר זה חשוב
<evilsijp> וזה כתום
<i-pink> הכתום תורם למשהו??
<Pac_Man> הדבר היחידי בעולם שיצא מהצבע הכתום זה
<Pac_Man> angry ginger kid
<i-pink> מה זה?
<Pac_Man> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY39fkmqKBM
<evilsijp> כתום זה מאוד חשוב
<evilsijp> זה בוהק
<evilsijp> ולא סתם
<i-pink> למה הוא לא מנסה תאונת דרכים?
<i-pink> חמאה זה בריא?
<evilsijp> תלוי
<evilsijp> בריא זה מאוזן
<i-pink> חמאה או מרגרינה?
<evilsijp> מרגרינה לא
<serfus> מרגרינה זה תמיד נורא
<evilsijp> אם את צריכה מקור שומנים במנה אז חמאה או שמן זה בסדר. תלוי בכמות וחשוב לשמור על איזון
<i-pink> אני מעדיפה חמאה על מרגרינה
<evilsijp> כן. מרגרינה זה רעל בערך
<i-pink> חח
<i-pink> ען
<i-pink> כן*
<moo3> גם לטגן עם שמן זיתים
<moo3> ברגע שהוא נשרף והוא נשרף מאוד מהר הוא מתחיל לסרטן
<evilsijp> זה דווקא אומרים שלא כדאי
<i-pink> אני מטגנת בלי שמן
<evilsijp> זה נקרא אז לחמם :)
<moo3> אין על שמן
<evilsijp> יש
<i-pink> אני מטגנת בשומן הטיבעי של המוצר
<evilsijp> ואם אין לו שומן טבעי?
<Pac_Man> אוקי
<evilsijp> פקמן שקט
<Pac_Man> תעצרו את כל מה שאתם עושים או לא עושים
<Pac_Man> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo0Cazxj_yc&feature=player_embedded
<Pac_Man> AWESOME
<evilsijp> FAKE
<i-pink> סתם אנשים שחצנים... אני עושה שם הכל פי 10000 יותר טוב
<i-pink> זהו.. כולם הלכו.
<matanya> אני כאן
<matanya> ענבר חובב עוד כותבת?
<i-pink> נכון
<Shualdon> i-pink: את בניו יורק, נכון?
<matanya> אהה, אהבל, לא עשיתי את הקישור
<i-pink> עוד 7 ימים! זה קןרה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<i-pink> כן
<Shualdon> כי אולי אני עובר לשם
<i-pink> מגניבבבבבבבבבבבב
<i-pink> לאן?
<Shualdon> קיבלתי הצעת עבודה באחת המשלחות של ישראל
<Shualdon> במנהטן
<matanya> נו, אז אולי תעלי עוד איזה מדריך סופר מגניב כמו הנורה?
<i-pink> יאאאאאאאא
<i-pink> גם אני כאן
<Shualdon> איפה?
<i-pink> שלחתי לך בפרטי
<i-pink> matanya, יש לך רעיון?
<matanya> יש, בטח
<matanya> יש סרטון לזה
<matanya> אבל אני מחפש משהו מוצלח יותר
<i-pink> אם יש אז לא צריך רותי
<i-pink> אותי*
<Pac_Man> i-pink מכירה את האיזורים\שכונות\איך שזה לא נקרא באיזור ברוקלין?
<i-pink> כן
<matanya> צריך
<matanya> זה לא משהו
<matanya> יש אחד שכתב תוכנה שפותחת וסוגרת את הcd
<matanya> וזה מחובר בחוט למיטה של הבן שלו
<matanya> ככה זה מנדנד את המיטה
<i-pink> אהה
<matanya> והוא לא צירך לקום מהמחשב
<matanya> *צריך
<i-pink> כתבתי את זה כבר
<matanya> כן
<matanya> אז יש לי שיפור
<i-pink> ?
<matanya> הבעיה היא שזה לא עובדת במיטות שמחוברות לקיר
<matanya> *עובד
<matanya> צריך משהו שמרטיט את המיטה עצמה
<matanya> מה את אומרת?
<i-pink> זה לא לCD
<Pac_Man> wtb>> 3 bed room sublet in brooklyn
<i-pink> Pac_Man, זה שותפים
<Pac_Man> אה?
<Pac_Man> באיזה איזור בנ"י את נמצאת?
<i-pink> מנהטן
<Pac_Man> אנחנו מגיעים 3 חבר'ה לניו יורק בספטמבר
<Pac_Man> עדיין אין לנו דירה :(
<i-pink> לכמה זמן..
<Pac_Man> הקטע שהכרטיס טיסה שלנו חזרה הוא ל16 באוקטובר
<Pac_Man> אבל לא ברור אם נשאר בניו יורק אחרי אוגוסט
<i-pink> אהה
<i-pink> אתם יכולים לחפש כאן
<Pac_Man> איפה זה כאן? :)
<Pac_Man> מחפשים ב
<Pac_Man> sublet.com
<Pac_Man> לא מצאנו שום דבר מעניין בינתיים
<i-pink> http://maalotwashington.com/cgi-bin/Blah/Blah.pl/Blah.pl?b-apts/
<i-pink> זה דירות של יהודים ^
<Pac_Man> דירות של יהודים זה נהדר
<Pac_Man> אחד מהחבר'ה דוס :P
<i-pink> יש שם דירות די יפות
<Pac_Man> למרות שהוא טוען שאלוהים לא משגיח מחוץ לגבולות א"י אז אנחנו מוכנים להתפשר
<i-pink> ולרוב לתקופות קצרות
<i-pink> איזור טוב עם יהודים זה רחוב בנט באפ טאון
<i-pink> ועוד משהו, אפר איסט סייד זה מילה יפה ל הרלם
<i-pink> וinwood זה מקום שגאוגרפית קרוב לאפ טאון אבל הוא נראה כמו לוד
<evilsijp> מה הבעיה עם לוד?
<i-pink> כושים.. רציחות..
<i-pink> עוד כושים.. כושונים...
<evilsijp> אני לא יודע על מה את מדברת...
<evilsijp> לוד זו עיר שלווה מאוד בלי בעיות בכלל
<i-pink> מהרכבת זה נראה די דומה להרלם
<evilsijp> בהרלם יש גמלים?
<i-pink> יש שם כושונים דו דבשתיים
<evilsijp> אהה בלוד הם חד דבשתיים
<evilsijp> הגמלים
<i-pink> אהה
<i-pink> אחרי הכל זה לא אותו מקום..
<evilsijp> זה לא?
<i-pink> SyntaxError
<evilsijp> את לא יכולה לגנוב בדיחות מערוץ אחר ולרשום אותם פה
<evilsijp> עכשיו אף אחד לא מבין מה כל כך מצחיק
<i-pink> חחחחח
<evilsijp> חחחחח
<evilsijp> בעצם זה מעולה...
<evilsijp> רק אנחנו צוחקים
<Pac_Man> i-pink
<Pac_Man> איפה בדיוק רואים שם את הדירות?
<Shualdon> בלע
<Pac_Man> i-pink yeshiva U is in brooklyn?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> זה באפ טאון
<i-pink> האמת זה טיפה מזרחה
<Pac_Man> רוב הדירות בפרום הזה היו באיזור ה
<i-pink> יכול להיות שזה לא איזור הכיטוב
<Pac_Man> YU
<i-pink> אההה
<Pac_Man> בעיקרון אנחנו נהיה כל יום ב
<i-pink> אם זה ממש קרוה לYU זה איזור של יהודים
<Pac_Man> ny supreme court
<Pac_Man> אז כל דבר שיהיה בסביבה, זול ולא מוקף בכושונים יהיה סבבה :D
<matanya> מה רע בכושים?
<Pac_Man> שום דבר
<serfus> אני חושב שחלק נכבד מהשיחה שלכם לא ממש פוליטקלי קורקט
<Pac_Man> מה טוב בהם?
<Pac_Man> כן אה?
<serfus> Pac_Man, מה אתה מחפש שם? O_0
<Pac_Man> התמחות קיץ
<matanya> אין שום דבר טוב בפוליקטלי קורקט
<Pac_Man> אצל שופט בביהמ"ש בניויורק
<matanya> ואין שום דבר רע בכושים
<Pac_Man> and yet
<i-pink> אין שום דבר רע בהם, חוץ מפשיעה.
<Pac_Man> אנחנו מעדיפים לא לגור בגטו
<i-pink> באופן לא ברור איפה שיש כושים הפשיעה הרבה יותר גבוהה
<serfus> Pac_Man, cool
<matanya> i-pink: זו השמצה
<matanya> יש לך נתונים?
<serfus> אני גם לא חושב שרוב שחומי העור יחבבו אותכם במיוחד
<matanya> חוץ מזה, שאני גזען עם תעודות
<matanya> אבל נחמד מדי פעם לגוון
<i-pink> <matanya> אני אומרת את זה ממגורים באיזור
<i-pink> איזור עם כושים, יש בו יותר פשיעה.
<matanya> סביר
<matanya> יש כושים בלוד?
<i-pink> לא יודעת..
<i-pink> אחלפתי כמה פעמים רכבת בתחנת לוד, וזה היה מפחיד
<serfus> תלוי איך אתה מגדיר כושים
<i-pink> תת הגזע הכושוני
<matanya> זה הולך באחוזי צבע?
<Pac_Man> לא הקשבת לפיני גרשון?
<Pac_Man> הוא מומחה, כדאי להקשיב לו
<matanya> זו סטיגמה גזענית כיפית אחרת
<matanya> שלשחקנים ומאמנים אין שכל
<matanya> לא כדאי להקשיב
<i-pink> יש למישהו רעיון למוזיקה טובה?
<Pac_Man> ענבר, 630$ זה סכום ריאלי לדירת 3 חדרים מרוהטת לשבוע?
<Pac_Man> באיזור שאיננו גטו :P
<i-pink> 2835.0 זה המחיר. לחודש..
<i-pink> יש לכם את הסכום?
<serfus> i-pink, איזה סגנון של מוזיקה?
<i-pink> נאו קלאסי, בארוק
<i-pink> אינסטרומנטלי
<Pac_Man> אנחנו יכולים לחרוג
<Pac_Man> פשוט מעדיפים שלא
<Pac_Man> איפה הדירה במחיר הזה?
<serfus> בארוק יש את כל המפורסמים, אני לא חושב שאני יכול לעזור לך... ואין לי מושג מה זה אומר נאו קלאסי
<i-pink> משהו בסיגנון הזה אתם מכירים?
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/user/ForbiddenSaints
<serfus> אני לא יודע אם זה יקלע לטעם שלך אבל אחד האלבומים האהובים עליי
<serfus> Argaman - My Little Forest
<serfus> זה הרבה קלאסי, או לפחות מושפע מקלאסי
<serfus> הו הם טובים!
<i-pink> הם מעולים.
<i-pink> הם היו בלהקה של yanni אבל שהוא התחיל להתעסק בvoice הם יצרו את ההרכב הזה
<serfus> i-pink, הא אני מכיר אותו
<serfus> i-pink, אם את אוהבת גיטרה
<serfus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W6hBI1SAL4
<i-pink> תשתדל לא לשמוע את כל הForbidden Saints ביום אחד כי אתה תתבעס..
<i-pink> יש שם רק 5-6 שירים כל השאר ראיונות
<serfus> נראה לי זה הקטע האהוב עליי בכל הזמנים
<serfus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRpzxKsSEZg&feature=feedlik_more
<i-pink> קטע מעולה
<serfus> והביצוע גם ממש טוב
<i-pink> נכון
<serfus> זה קטע טוב בכינור חשמלי
<serfus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxj0H8TnpaM
<serfus> תמיד אני מתבאס שהוא כל כך קצר
<i-pink> מכירה..
<i-pink> מכירה גם את הכינור..
<i-pink> הוא ממש כבד..
<serfus> פיזית?
<i-pink> זה מדהים שלא נופל לה הראש.
<i-pink> כן שלי שוקל 600 גרם..
<serfus> וואלה, הוא לא נראה כבד במיוחד
<i-pink> וזה שוקל קרוב ל2 קילו
<serfus> הא
<i-pink> לכן אמרתי שזה נס שלא עף לה הראש..
<serfus> היא זזה איתו בקלילות
<i-pink> האמת יש יתרון לכינור כבד, וזה היציבות שלו.
<i-pink> הצליל יותר יציב..
<i-pink> וגם הססטיין יותר טוב..
<serfus> את מנגנת בכינור עדיין?
<i-pink> אבל תנסה לאזן 2 קילו בין הכתף לסנטר..
<i-pink> כן.
<i-pink> כל יום כמה שעות
<serfus> איך את מתקדמת?
<serfus> ואה ואה
<i-pink> סביר..
<serfus> אני גם ממש רוצה, הבעיה שאין לי כמה שעות כל יום
<i-pink> התחלתי ברבע שעה ביום..
<i-pink> אבל לאט לאט מצאתי לזה מקום.
<i-pink> זה כייף לא רגיל.
<serfus> הרבה אמרו לי שאני בחיים לא אתקדם ככה
<i-pink> זה נטו תחביב.
<i-pink> ב5 וקצת שנים שנשארו לי אני יודעת שאני לא אגיע רחוק עם הכינור.
<matanya> מה קורה עוד 5 שנים?
<serfus> אני לא רוצה להיות איזה עילוי או משהו... רק להצליח לנגן כמו שצריך
<i-pink> עוד 5 שנים וקצת.. אני מתה.
<matanya> יש לזה לו"ז?
<i-pink> כן
<matanya> וואלה, הלוואי שגם החיים שלי היו כל כך מסודרים
<i-pink> serfus, על איזה כלי אתה רוצה לנגן?
<serfus> i-pink, כינור
<i-pink> serfus, מה עוצר אותך?
<serfus> i-pink, זמן וכסף
<serfus> i-pink, את לומדת עם מורה?
<i-pink> כסף.. נו באמת. זה לא כזה יקר..
<i-pink> בלי מורה.
<i-pink> זה תחביב.
<serfus> זה די יקר...
<serfus> אז איך את לומדת?
<i-pink> לומדת לבד.
<i-pink> יוטיוב מורה די טוב.
<serfus> באמת? מעניין אם גם אני אצליח
<serfus> אם אני מוותר על מורה זה בהחלט מוזיל את העליות
<motek> שלום, יש לי שאלת המשך
<Guest61777> ניסיתי להתקין אובונטו מדיסק און קי עם נהתוכנה שהמלצתם עליה אבל אחרי הריבוט הרשון של ההתקנה זה חזר לחלונות
<Guest61777> עכשיו יש לי אעוד שאלה
<i-pink> http://www.inbarhovav.com/2011/04/boot-usb.html
<grawcho> הי... התקנת dualboot ?
<Guest61777> אם אני מתקין את אובונטו עם הגדרה של למחוק את החלונות. האם גם הכונן עם ההתקנה של חלונות יימחק ואז אני לא אוכל להתקין חלונות שוב.?
<Guest61777> grawcho: אני לא יודע מה הוונה
<Guest61777> עשיתי את זה איי פינק. אבל זה לא השלים את ההתקנה לאחר התחלתה.
<i-pink> כן
<Guest61777> אני אנסה שוב
<grawcho> ניסית ללחוץ על shift רצוף בזמן עליית המחשב
<grawcho> ?
<Guest61777> לא ניסיתי
<grawcho> זה אמור להקפיץ את מסך ה grub תפריט בחירה בסיג מערכת ההפעלה
<grawcho> נסה
<grawcho> בקשר לשאלה השניה +1 על הכן של i-pink
<Guest61777> תראו. עכשיו החזרתי שוב את הבוט לדיסק און קי. עכשיו אני אנסה שוב. אבל יש לי שוב את השאלה. האם ההתקנה הנקייה תמחוק את מחיצת ההתקנה של חלונות. כאילו אני לא אוכל להתקין את חלונות שוב בבוט בעתיד?
<Guest61777> ?
<Guest61777> אתם הבנתם את השאלה? אני לא רוצה שההתקנה של אובונטו תמחק לי את מחיצת ההתקנה של חלונות. i-pink grawcho
<i-pink> אז תתקין ידנית
<Guest61777> i-pink: לא הצלחתי. זה כותב שאין רוט או משהו
<Guest61777> טוב נראה לי שאני אמחק את ההתקנה של חלונות וזהו
<grawcho> לא הבנתי למה אתה לא מצליח להתקין אובונטו ידנית ... ?
<Nighthawk``> יש c compiler מובנה בתוך אובונטו ?
<trew100> GCC עד כמה שאני יודע
<trew100> ולא G++
<Nighthawk``> סבבה, תודה
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> Nighthawk``, זוכר שהיה לי בעיות בתמונות בבלוג
<i-pink> אתה יכול להגיד לי אם זה תקין עכשיו?
<Nighthawk``> כן שנייה
<Nighthawk``> מצויין אני-ורוד
<i-pink> תקין?
<Nighthawk``> תקין
<i-pink> מעולה
<i-pink> העברתי הכל לאיחסון אחר
<Nighthawk``> למה לא ל
<Nighthawk``> inbarhovav.com
<i-pink> זה רק הדומיין
<i-pink> הכל יושב בבלוגר
<i-pink> יש לי בעיות של טרפיק פתאומי.
<i-pink> עשו עלי כתבה בYNEא וקיבלתי בום של כניסות..
<i-pink> לכן אני אוהבת את בלוגר
<Nighthawk``> :D
<Nighthawk``> אבל לפחות קבצים
<Nighthawk``> ותמונות
<Nighthawk``> תעלי לשלך
<i-pink> שמתי בפיקסה..
<Nighthawk``> למה
<Nighthawk``> שימי בדומיין שלך
<Nighthawk``> כלומר בהוסט
<Nighthawk``> לא בדומיין
<i-pink> בלוגר מחובר לפיקסה..
<i-pink> למה זה טוב?
<Nighthawk``> זה מעולה שאת יכולה לשלוט על התמונות
<Nighthawk``> אבל לא נורא
<Nighthawk``> תראי את הכתבה
<Nighthawk``> ב YNET
<i-pink> איזה?
<Nighthawk``> 21:19] • עשו עלי כתבה בYNEא וקיבלתי בום של כניסות..
<matanya> זה בכותרת של הבלוג
<i-pink> תראה בבלוג בטפריט יש שם קישור
<i-pink> תפריט**
<Pac_Man> אפשר את הקנקן....מים?
<i-pink> למה?
<Pac_Man> סתם, רמזור בטלוויזיה
<Pac_Man> משעשע
<i-pink> יש עונה חדשה?
<Pac_Man> כן
<Pac_Man> גם לפולישוק, כבר פרק 7
<Pac_Man> פולישוק גם חזק ממש העונה
<i-pink> מגניבב
<i-pink> איפה אפשר לראות ברשת?
<Pac_Man> אני מניח שאם תרשמי בגוגל רמזור צפיה ישירה תמצאי לא מעט לינקים למגה ווידאו
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> אני מקווה שלא ירביצו לי מכות
<Pac_Man> למה שיעשו דבר כזה?
<i-pink> לדעתך תת הדזע הכושוני מכיר את הסיפר של החללית וויאג'ר??
<i-pink> החלטטי להשתמש בו כרקע לפלייר שלהם..
<Pac_Man> אולי המוקה
<i-pink> החלטטי להשתמש בתקליט הזהב מהחללית כרקע..
<i-pink> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A7%D7%95%D7%91%D7%A5:The_Sounds_of_Earth_Record_Cover_-_GPN-2000-001978.jpg
<i-pink> אני די אוהבת להסתלבט עליהם ככה..
<i-pink> עם פיזיקה..
<i-pink> אסטרונומיה..
<Pac_Man> מגניב
<i-pink> מה אתה חושב?
<Pac_Man> שאין שמץ של סיכוי
<i-pink> COOL
<Pac_Man> שמישהו מהם ידע במה מדובר :)
<i-pink> מגניב!
<i-pink> טוב אני ממש בסוף.. ואז אני מראה לך
<Pac_Man> מחכה
<Nighthawk``> מה קורה אנשים ?
<i-pink> בסדר..
<i-pink> חיה
<Nighthawk``> עד מתי בNY
<i-pink> עד שהמוות יפריד בנינו.
<i-pink> איזה אושר!!
<i-pink> עוד מעט נגמר היום..
<Pac_Man> אבל הלילה עוד צעיר..
<trew100> נכון
<trew100> אני נרדם על המחשב
<i-pink> אני צריכה לשרוף את היום הזה + שישה ימים
<i-pink> trew100, לך לישון
<trew100> זה כבר קורה
<i-pink> sleep 8h
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-24
<moo3> בוקרררר
<trew100> עוד מעט צהריים כל כך קר לך?
<trew100> יורד שמש בחוץ
<moo3> עכשיו זה הזמן שהגשם עולה יורד לשמיים
<moo3> עולה/יורד =D
<i-pink> היי
<Pac_Man> שלומות
<moo3> ערב טוב
<moo3> טיסה להודו לחודש כולל כביכול הכל עולה 7000 שקלים
<Pac_Man> מצד שני אתה תהיה בהודו
<Pac_Man> אז לא סגור על זה שזה שווה את זה
<moo3> הודו
<moo3> לפחות עצירה אחת
<moo3> קליפ נהדר http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCVY9DEbHc4
<connex> test
<connex> asdf
<connex> asdf
<connex> asdf
<connex> test
<connex> can someone see this?
<Pac_Man> yes connex
<connex> am i lagging?
<Pac_Man> [CTCP PING reply from connex]: reply took 1.077s
<connex> hmm cool. thx
<connex> say
<moo3> windows-ב grep שימוש דומה לשל select-string
<connex> can this command work for you;
<connex> axel www.google.com
<i-pink> היי, יש כאן מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-25
<macho_> MOSHE
<macho_> moshe?
<Rodensky> אשמח אם מישהו יוכל לעזור לי עם הבעיה הזאת: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632266/
<nady01> terminal
<Nighthawk``> Rodensky: /join #ubuntu
<Rodensky> I'm already there
<Rodensky> I tried at #ubuntu-il, #ubuntu, #xubuntu, #kde
<Rodensky> :\
<Nighthawk``> inspiron 5010 ?
<serfus> Rodensky, עדיין את עם הבעיות שלא הצלחת לסדר?
<Rodensky> da :\
<serfus> באסה
<moo3> Rodensky, זה לא עוזר? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192613
<Rodensky> כבר הביאו לי את הלינק הזה
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי מה אמור לעזור לי בו
<Rodensky> ואף אחד לא טרח להסביר
<Rodensky> זה סינית
<moo3> את משתמשת אובונטו?
<moo3> למטה הוא רשם איפה הוא שינה את ההגדרות בשביל שאחד מהאאוטפוט יפסיק לפעול
<Rodensky> אני משתמשת בזובונטו, וזה איזה משהו שמתנגש עם הקיידיאי שהותקן עבור חלק מהתוכנות שאני צריכה
<Rodensky> אני לא הבנתי שום דבר מהשרשור הזה
<nicoco> מה נשמע רודנסקי
<nicoco> לא דיברנו יובלות
<Rodensky> הכל בסדר, מה קורה אצלך?
<nicoco> חופש גדול~
<nicoco> תענוג
<Rodensky> moo3, אלה שהוא הסיר, לא קיימים אצלי בכלל
<Rodensky> אמרו שזה בעיה בהתנגשויות עם מנהל ההתקנים של קיידיאי, אבל אלה בעיות שהיו לי עוד לפני ההתקנה של קיידיאי
<Rodensky> (פשוט אז לא הופיעה לי ההודעה הזו, אבל הבעיה עצמה הייתה אותה בעיה של היעלמות סאונד כשהכל לכאורה תקין)
<Rodensky> וזו גם פעם ראשונה שמופיעה לי ההודעה הזו, למרות שהקיידיאי מותקן כבר הרבה חודשים
<Rodensky> אמרו לי שזה יכולה להיות בעיה אחרי שדרוג, אבל זו התקנה נקייה ללא שידרוגים
<Rodensky> וזה היה אותו דבר גם באובונטו 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10
<Rodensky> וגם כשעבדתי תקופה מסויימת עם 9.11
<Rodensky> *10.10
<Rodensky> איך לעזאזל יצא לי 9.11 חחח
<nicoco> bein' dazed and confused for so long it's not true~
<Rodensky> אגב, עכשיו עם זובונטו 10.04 התקלה עם הסאונד מתרחשת לעיתים רחוקות הרבה יותר, וכבר אין יותר את התקלה של התקיעות של המקלדת והעכבר
<Rodensky> (שגם היא הייתה לי בכל הגרסאות שציינתי של אובונטו)
<moo3> (=
<moo3> הבנתי, שניה
<moo3> מה קורה אם את מבטלת בביוס חלק מהסאונד?
<moo3> כי זו תקלה של אינספריונים
<nady> מה נישמע
<Rodensky> moo3, סורי לא ראיתי את ההודעה מקודם
<Rodensky> איך אני מבטלת בביוס חלק מסאונד?
<moo3> תחפשי בהגדרות של הביוס את ההגדרות של הסאונד, תנסי להבין מה ההגדרות שלהן עושות ולשנות אותן. בנוסף, תחפשי אם יש איזה כרטיס קול PCI ואם אפשר לבטל אותו
<moo3> Rodensky, ^
<Rodensky> moo3,  איך אני מחפשת את ההגדרות של הביוס?  הדבר היחיד שאני מכירה זה איך להיכנס לביוס כשהמחשב עולה כדי לשנות את המכשיר שממנו המחשב עולה
<Rodensky> אה ולשנות פרמטרים של איזה מערכת תעלה כברירת מחדל ודברים כאלה חח
<moo3> כן הביוס זה מקבץ הגדרות, בביוס של דל זה בטח ימצא בתוך configure
<moo3> את צריכה להיכנס לשם ולהתחיל לחפש.. לקרוא הגדרה הגדרה עד שמגיע משהו על sound
<moo3> וכמו שאמרתי מקודם תחפשי אולי בהגדרות של pci איזה כרטיס סאונד
<moo3> זה יכול לעזור בטיפה את תביאי לי את הפלט של lspci |grep sound
<grawcho> Rodensky: הי ... זה עדיין הבעיה עם הכרטיס קול של אינטל ???
<grawcho> זה קרה גם לי ... ועבר
<grawcho> שיניתי משהו בהגדרות מולטימדיה
<Rodensky> grawcho, אני לא יודעת אם הבעיה בכרטיס הקול
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת מה הבעיה בכלל
<Rodensky> מה שינית בהגדרות המולטימדיה?
<Rodensky> moo3, איך אני נכנסת לקונפיג הזה שאתה מדבר עליו?
<Rodensky> באתחול של המחשב?
<grawcho> כנסי ל system settings
<Rodensky> מייד אביא את הפלט
<Rodensky> moo3,  אין שום פלט
<Rodensky> ניסיתי גם עם sudo
<Rodensky> $ sudo lspci |grep sound
<Rodensky> rodensky@rodensky-laptop:~$
<Rodensky> כלום
<Rodensky> grawcho, מייד נכנסת
<Rodensky> grawcho, אתה מתכוון לקונטרול מסנג'ר?
<Rodensky> או למה?
<moo3> באתחול של המחשב כן
<grawcho> למולטימדיה ... ותסתכלי על phonon
<moo3> להיכנס לביוס כמו שאת רגילה לעשות, ולהתחיל לחפש בין כל ההגדרות משהו שקשור ל sounds
<Rodensky> בקונטרול סנטר אין לי משהו שקשור למולטימדיה
<moo3> סליחה:
<moo3> lspci |grep audio
<Rodensky> כנ"ל
<Rodensky> אפס פלט
<moo3> lspci |grep Multimedia
<moo3> אם את עושה lspci אין שום שורה שקשורה אל סאונד שם?
<moo3> אני מנסה להבין איזו חומרה יש לך של הכרטיס קול, אם היא מובנת או כרטיס חיצוני
<Rodensky> אם זה רק lspci בלי החלק השני אז יש לי פלט ארוך
<Rodensky> שניה אני אדביק אותו בפייסטבין
<moo3> בסדר
<Rodensky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632597/
<moo3> אז יש לנו כרטיס קול מובנה של אינטל
<moo3> את צריכה לחפש בהגדרות של הביוס איפה את יכולה לשחק עם ההגדרות של הכרטיס קול
<moo3> זה לא קשה..
<Rodensky> אוקיי ובמשחק הזה מה אני אמורה בדיוק לחפש, מה אני אמורה למצוא, ומה אני אמורה לעשות
<moo3> את אמורה למצוא חלק שמדבר על sound card
<moo3> שניה
<moo3> תסתכלי על תמונה של ביוס ישן של דל
<moo3> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://blogs.technet.com/photos/voy/images/3054125/original.aspx&imgrefurl=http://blogs.technet.com/b/voy/archive/2008/05/12/linux-windows-vista-dual-boot-with-bitlocker-and-a-tpm.aspx&usg=__3z69v5uYT4Vtpz0cSiFDmkyK2So=&h=477&w=628&sz=308&hl=en&start=15&zoom=1&tbnid=wpN2IgH9COK8rM:&tbnh=114&tbnw=150&ei=5T0GTurwOYvt-gb5zZmsDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddell%2Bbios%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1036%26bih%3D545%26tbm%3
<moo3> זה לינק יותר יפה
<moo3> http://dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/BIOS-CMOS/Performance%20BIOS%209100.jpg
<moo3> יש שם קטגוריה של onboard devices
<moo3> לדעתי ההגדרות של הכרטיס קול יהיו בתוך הקטגוריה הזו
<moo3> את תצטרכי להבין את זה לבד כשתיהיי שם, תקראי פשוט מה שרשום עד שתמצאי
<moo3> תמצאי משהו שקשור ל audio
<Rodensky> וואי חחח לא דומה אפילו, אבל אוקיי, נניח מצאתי משהו שקשור לאודיו- מה הלאה?
<moo3> יהיו לך אופציות להחליף את הסוג קלט ופלט שלו או משהו כזה, אני לא מבין גדול במוזיקה, פשוט תנסי לשנות או לבטל אותו לחלוטין
<moo3> ותבדקי אם זה עובד
<Rodensky> קצת מפחיד אותי לעשות את זה
<moo3> מה פתאום.. אלה רק ההגדרות של הקול ואת תמיד יכולה לעשות restore to default
<nicoco> או לשלוף את הפאקינג בטריה של הביוס ולצעוק עליו שיפסיק להיות כזה פאג, ואז להחזיר לו אותו ולהפעיל
<nicoco> שיטה בדוקה :P
<nicoco> אותו --> אותה
<moo3> nicoco, קצת יותר בעייתי בלפטופ
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> נכון
<moo3> אבל תגיד לה שזה בקטנה להתעסק בהגדרות של הביוס
<moo3> ושאפשר להחזיר אותן אחורה תמיד
<nicoco> Rodensky - זה בקטנה להתעסק בהגדרות של הביוס ואפשר להחזיר אותן אחורה תמיד
<Rodensky> עכשיו כשניקוקו אמר לי את זה
<Rodensky> אני מאמינה
<nicoco> she don't lie, she don't lie, she don't lie... cocaine!
<moo3> nicoco: תודה
<trew100> שבוע טוב לכולם
<connex> test
<trew100> עברת
<connex> יופי
<connex> תמיד יש לי בעיות תקשורת עם השרתים האלו
<connex> i-pink, פשש שנים לא ראיתי אותך פה
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-26
<i-pink> connex, אני כאן
<connex> גם אני
<i-pink> מה קורה..
<connex> לא נכנסת הרבה זמן.
<i-pink> כמעט הלכתי לישון..
<i-pink> אני כאן כמעט כל יום בחצי שנה אחרונה
<connex> חחח
<connex> כל פעם שרציתי לדבר איתך לא תפסתי אותך כאן.
<connex> הולכת לישון ב9
<connex> ?
<i-pink> עכשיו 2 בלילה
<i-pink> רוצה להתכתב בסקייפ?
<connex> אפשר
<i-pink> תוסיף, אותי
<i-pink> שלחתי לך בפרטי
<i-pink> אני עוברת מחשב
<i-pink_> היי
<i-pink_> מה קורה?
<i-pink_> יש כאן מישהו?
<i-pink-win7> connex: ?
<i-pink-win7> asw3: GuySoft liel MichealH moshe_ nicoco Nighthawk`` Pac_Man serfus Shualdon sijp soomsoom tomaw trew100 ubuntulo1 zmzm
<moshe_> ?
 * nicoco stabs i-pink-win7
<nicoco> אם הובורג היה כאן היית מקבלת באן
<serfus> אני מציע לסקול אותה
<serfus> גם ווינדוס 7 וגם מצפצפת את כולם
<sijp> רק שתדעי שבאתי לכאן בריצה מארוחת צהריים
<i-pink-win7> היי
<i-pink-win7> אני כאן בגלל החלנות 7
<sijp> אני כאן כי עשית לי פינג
<nicoco> זאת סיבה נהדרת לא להיות כאן
<i-pink-win7> יש לי בעיה עם לינוקס
<serfus> אל תאשימי את ביל
<i-pink-win7> אז אני חוששת להתקין
<i-pink-win7> מישהו מכיר איזה תחליף לאופיס אאוטלוק
<nicoco> thunderbird
<i-pink-win7> אני צריכה את פונקציית היומן
<serfus> ג'ימייל...
<i-pink-win7> אני צירכה שזה יצפצף
<serfus> יש אפשרות כזאת
<i-pink-win7> איך?
<nicoco> אני עובד עם הפונקציה של שולח לך מייל + מצפצף כל פעם שיש מייל
<serfus> בווינדוס לא יודע, באובונטו יש ישום כזה
<nicoco> אבל אם אתה משאירה אותו פתוח 24\7 הוא יכול גם לצפצף לך
<nicoco> יש תוסף כזה לפיירפוקס
<nicoco> הכי נוח
<i-pink-win7> אני רוצה להכניס שם שיגרות...
<nicoco> ככה אני עבדתי כשגרתי לבד לכמה חודשים
<nicoco> עשיתי שהוא יישלח לי מייל שעה לפני כל אירוע
<i-pink-win7> חחחח מה?
<serfus> מה הכוונה שיגרות?
<nicoco> אירועים שחוזרים על עצמם, אני מניח
<i-pink-win7> כן
<nicoco> בקיצור, כל בוקר קיבלתי מייל עם המערכת שלי להיום
<nicoco> זה היה ממש נוח
<serfus> אה... בטח שיש אפשרות כזאת
<serfus> את יכולה ליצור אפשרות לסמן שהיא תחזור כל X זמן/יום
<serfus> אני עבדתי ככה עם מערכת השעות שלי בבית ספר
<serfus> אז לדוגמה כל יום ראשון ב8 ככה וככה... לזה את מתכוונת?
<i-pink-win7> אבל היומן מצפצף?
<i-pink-win7> כן
<nicoco> היומן שולח לך מייל
<i-pink-win7> לא
<nicoco> והמייל מצפצף
<i-pink-win7> זה צריך להיות משהו שיעיר אותי
<nicoco> לזה כבר קוראים שעון מעורר
<i-pink-win7> יש מלא מיילים
<i-pink-win7> אבל אני אלא רוצה לשים 20 שעונים
<serfus> יש יישום שמצפצף
<serfus> יישום דסקטופ
<nicoco> את יכולה גם ליצור מייל שיעבוד רק ליומן
<nicoco> או לחלופין להשאיר את הטאב עם היומן פתוח 24\7 ולתת לו לצפצף לבד
<i-pink-win7> טאב עם יומן נשמע לי טוב
<nicoco> את יכולה לעשות טאב מוגן אם את משתמשת בפיירפוקס ובטאב מיקס
<nicoco> ככה שאי אפשר לסגור אותו
<i-pink-win7> מה זה מוגן?
<i-pink-win7> פין אפס?
<serfus> אבל אז את צריכה להשאיר את הדפדפן כל הזמן
<serfus> באחד מישומי הדסקטופ הוא פשוט קופץ כל פעם שיש מייל/אירוע
<serfus> הם יושבים ב־tray
<i-pink-win7> לא מצפצף לי
<serfus> מה לא מצפצף?
<i-pink-win7> הגימייל
<i-pink-win7> היומן שלו
<serfus> תוסיפי ישום/ישומון
<i-pink-win7> ניסיון שני
<serfus> והוא יתריע לך
<i-pink-win7> זה עשה פופ אפ
<i-pink-win7> אבל לא מצפצף
<nicoco> נממ
<serfus> באיזה את משתמשת?
<nicoco> התוסף שבודק מיילים נותן לי לבחור איזה סאונד אני רוצה שהוא יעשה
<serfus> יש די הרבה ואני חושב שבכולם יש אפשרות קול
<i-pink-win7> איזה תוסף זה?
<i-pink-win7> http://i.imgur.com/0inEj.png
<i-pink-win7> איך אני מגדירה שזה ישמיע צליל?
<i-pink-win7> זה עובד אבל לא משמיע צליל
<nicoco> gmail checker plus
<nicoco> אבל הוא עובד על מייל
<nicoco> לא על יומן
<nicoco> בעצם, אולי יש כזה גם ליומן
<nicoco> שווה לך לחפש
<i-pink-win7> יש אותו ל חלונות7?
<nicoco> יש אותו לפיירפוקס
<nicoco> אבל דבר אחד אני לא מבין
<nicoco> למה את באה לערוץ של אובונטו ומבקשת עזרה לווינדוס?
<nicoco> זה לא דבר חכם במיוחד לעשות
<i-pink-win7> כי אני מנסה משהו
<i-pink-win7> ואם לא ילך אז לינוקס
<i-pink-win7> משהו ממש מוזר
<i-pink-win7> זה לא שולח לי מייל
<i-pink-win7> שניה, התבלבלתי בין הAM לPM
<i-pink-win7> מנסה שוב
<nicoco> אני רוצה לציין שהתוסף הזה עובד בכל פיירפוקס
<nicoco> את יכולה להתקין אותו גם על לינוקס
<nicoco> או על מק
<nicoco> או ווטאבר
<nicoco> ולהכניס את החשבון שלך
<nicoco> וזה ימשיך לצפצף בכל מקום
<i-pink-win7> מגניב
<i-pink-win7> איך התוסף נקרא?
<nicoco> <nicoco> gmail checker plus
<GuySoft> i-pink, ??
<i-pink> כן
<Pac_Man> איך את מעזה?!
<Pac_Man> ככה באמצע היום
<Pac_Man> לשלוח לכולם הייליט :P
<nicoco> רק לשם הפרוטוקול - זה לא חוקי
<nicoco> פעם באה נזמין משטרה :P
<Pac_Man> חוקי שמוקי, אני לרגע חשבתי שמישהו באמת חושב עלי :(
<Pac_Man> אכזבה רבתי שאני אחד מ...
<nicoco> אני בטוח שהרוחות חושבות עליך
<i-pink> Pac_Man,
<nicoco> וגם הדובדבן
<i-pink> אני חשבתי עליך!
<Pac_Man> waka waka waka
<i-pink> שים לב שלא כולם היו  ברשימה!!
<Pac_Man> יש!!!
<i-pink> איזה צבעים של כדורים אתם לוקחים
<Pac_Man> אני מזדקן, הגדלתי את הפונט :(
<i-pink> אף אחד לא לוקח כדורים?
<Pac_Man> לא באופן קבוע
<i-pink> היום..
<Pac_Man> היום לא
<i-pink> ואתמול?
<nicoco> הוא לוקח כדורים צהובים כאלה
<nicoco> כל אחד מהם עולה 5 נקודות
<i-pink> צהובים?
<i-pink> מה זה?
<i-pink> עכשיו אני לקחתי כדור לבן
<nicoco> ובסוף המבוך יש גם כדור לבן
<nicoco> ואז הוא נהיה סופר פאקמן ואוכל את כל הרוחות רפאים
<i-pink> OK
<Pac_Man> waka waka waka
<i-pink> עצוב.
<Pac_Man> http://www.epicrageguy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/pacman-rage-guy.jpg
 * nicoco is goin' to a trip with a doggy
<Pac_Man> כן כן אני יודע שכבר הראתי את זה :|
<sijp> אני שונא את הסגנון קומיקסים הזה
<sijp> וכן אני יודע שכבר אמרתי את זה
<Pac_Man> זאת בדיוק הסיבה ששמתי את זה שוב :P
<sijp> Pac_Man : הצילו
<sijp> אני משועמם פה למוות
<Pac_Man> !!!
<nicoco> אז תיקח כדורים
<Pac_Man> תסביר לי למה חשבו שדיאספורה זה רעיון טוב :)
<nicoco> ואז תספר לפינקי באיזה צבע הם
<Pac_Man> אותו כנ"ל אידנטיקה
<Pac_Man> (למרות שאת זה אפשר לפחות להבין)
<sijp> למה זה רעיון רע?
<Pac_Man> כי רשתות חברתיות מתבססות על עיקרון של רשתיות
<Pac_Man> אין ממש טעם להמציא מחדש את פייסבוק
<i-pink> איזה קשר יוצר לולאה שלא נפתחת?
<Pac_Man> i-pink אהבה!
<Pac_Man> די נו אני כזה שנון שבא לי להכניס לעצמי נוגרה לעין
<i-pink> בחבל..
<Pac_Man> למה שתקשרי אהבה בחבל?
<Pac_Man> :DD
<i-pink> אני צריכה לולאה שלא נפתחת
<i-pink> אני בודקת כמה וכמה קשרים על חוט דנטלי עם שעווה
<i-pink> וכולם נפתחים
<i-pink> אני צריכה משהו שננעל בטוח
<i-pink> אני לא מוצאת משהו טוב
<i-pink> מצאתי!!!
<i-pink> לולאה עם טוויסט כפול + הכנסה פנימה
<i-pink> סליחה
<i-pink> גם נפתח
<i-pink> זה קשר שצריך לעמוד ב40 קילו עומס מתמשך
<connex> i-pink, חזרתי
<i-pink> מגניב
<i-pink> אני מחפשת איך לקשור לולאה חזקה בחבל
<connex> חבל תלייה?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> אני צריכה להכין לולאה שתעמוד ב40 קילו
<connex> באיזה חבל את משתמשת?
<i-pink> אני הולכת לקנות אחד
<i-pink> אבל אני עושה את הניסויים על חוט דנטלי עם שעווה
<i-pink> זה החוט הכי מחליק שיש, והוא כמעט לא ניתן לקשירה
<i-pink> connex
<i-pink> :connex כאן?
<Nighthawk``> ענבר
<Nighthawk``> מוקדש לך
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE18EENYnkI
<i-pink> המחשב מסרב לנגן
<Nighthawk``> lama ?
<i-pink> 403 mizrahit
<Nighthawk``> מזרחית ?
<Nighthawk``> זה לא השירי חפלה
<Nighthawk``> זה שיר נשמה
<Nighthawk``> תשמעי את המילים
<Nighthawk``> תגידי לי מה דעתך
<Nighthawk``> ותנסי לשמוע את המילים ולהיות בן אדם פתוח
<Nighthawk``> לרוב אנשים ששומעים לא מוזיקה ישראלית, קוראים לעצמם רחבי אופקים ולא צרי מח
<Nighthawk``> אבל בפועל
<Nighthawk``> הם עושים בדיוק ההפך
<Nighthawk``> הם עושים מה שאוהבי מזרחית למוזיקת רוק רק הפוך
<i-pink> מנסה
<i-pink> אוקי
<Nighthawk``> לדעתי זה אחד השירים היפים ביותר שגבר יכול לשיר לאישה
<i-pink> יש מלודיה נחמדה..
<Nighthawk``> והליריקה?
<i-pink> יש איזה מישהו שמדבר משהו, ובולע את המילים
<Nighthawk``> שמעי את זה
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_HZoRu65ao
<Nighthawk``> אני לא נותן את התיאור גאון מוזיקלי לכל אחד, אבל ללא ספק עמיר בניון ואהוב בנאי
<Nighthawk``> הם גאון מוזיקלים
<Nighthawk``> *גאונים
<Nighthawk``> בין הזמרים היחידים שהם גם יוצרים של השירים שלהם
<Nighthawk``> ויש משמעות אמיתית של שלום ואהבה לשירים שלהם
<i-pink> מילים יפות
<i-pink> במה זכיתי שהקדשת לי את השיר?
<Nighthawk``> לאדע אני לומד פה עם חבר על אלגוריתמים2
<Nighthawk``> כבר שבוע
<Nighthawk``> מהבוקר עד הערב
<Nighthawk``> אז רציתי להקדיש למישהי שיר
<Nighthawk``> אבל אל סתם שירים
<Nighthawk``> אלא בעלי משמעות יפה
<i-pink> אז אני סתם מישהי אקראית שנתקלת בה :-(
<i-pink> אני אדם קרוע לחלוטין
<i-pink> איזה יזוי מה שקרה לי עכשיו
<i-pink> הרחתי ריח של לחם
<i-pink> במשך הרבה זמן..
<i-pink> בסוף קמתי מהכיסא וניסיתי להבין מאיפה הוא מגיע..
<i-pink> וגיליתי שהפכתי את הלחם לדו מיימדי
<i-pink> נשענתי עליו..
<Nighthawk``> :>
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5PTh8PNo64&NR=1
<i-pink> Nighthawk``,  אני בדיוק שומעת אותו
<i-pink> איזה צווע קבלר?
<connex> חזרתי
<connex> פשוט נרדמתי
<i-pink> קורה..
<connex> טוב עכשיו ישנתי את השעות השש שעות שלי במצטבר.
<connex> i-pink, דיברנו על חבל נכון?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> מצאתי את זה
<nady1> שלום
<i-pink> http://www.epicrageguy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/pacman-rage-guy.jpg
<i-pink> אבל הוא כותב שם שהוא השתמש בכבל קבלר..
<i-pink> אבל מופיע כבל שחור.. ואני זוכרת שהוא צהוב..
<connex> מה עם כבל ברזלי?
<i-pink> אין מצב לקשור אותו..
<nady1> מה רשום בביוס להפעיל מסך?
<i-pink> הוא ישבור את הטייפיס
<connex> נכון, אבל את יכולה לאזוק אותו עם לולאת בורג
<i-pink> אין מצב מתכת, אני רוצה להחליף אותו
<i-pink> הוא מעפן
<i-pink> connex, ובתגובות מישהו כתב שהוא משתמש בחבל בשם ספקטרה
<connex> מה עם להתיך רצועת ניילון ללולאה?
<i-pink> אבל אני לא מצליחה להבין מה זה הספקטרה הזה..
<i-pink> רצועת ניילון?
<i-pink> ניסיתי גם חוט כמו של פורפרות, הוא נמתח לפי 3 מאורכו המקורי..
<i-pink> 40 קילו...
<connex> http://www.amazon.com/Spectra%C2%AE-Braided-Cord-800lb-test/dp/B004R6DO4M
<connex> http://compare.ebay.com/like/400037947127?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y
<connex> זה הספקטרה לא?
<connex> לאיזה צורך זה?
<i-pink> לכינור
<connex> אבל 40 קילו לכינור?
<i-pink> האמת שהוא השתמש בכבל שחור..
<i-pink> כן זו המתיחה של ארבעת המייתרים..
<i-pink> בפסנתר זה 18 טון..
<connex> http://donrickert.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c22ff53ef01538e4234ad970b-popup
<connex> זה?
<i-pink> כן
<connex> נו מה הבעיה?
<i-pink> איזה חוט זה..
<connex> לא עשית צבא אה?
<i-pink> לא
<connex> חוט שיפצור, יש את זה בריקושט
<connex> אחרי שאת עושה קשר את מתיכה אותו, וזה לא נפתח
<i-pink> ואם הריקושט הכי קרוב הוא 7000 מייל ממני..
<connex> יש את זה בכל חנות שטח
<i-pink> אם אני אלך להום דיפו ואגיש להם שאני צריכה shifthur cord..
<i-pink> אגיד*
<i-pink> אני השתמשתי בחוט שנראה אותו דבר
<i-pink> אבל הוא נמתח לאט לאט לפי 3 מאורך
<i-pink> ומצאתי גם את זה
<connex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parachute_cord
<i-pink> http://www.contrabass.co.uk/velvet_tailpiece_cord.htm
<i-pink> הוא עולה 36 פאונד..
<i-pink> יש שם 60 סנטימנטר...
<connex> אבל שלי מתארך ב30 אחוז
<i-pink> מה הכוונה מתארך ב30%?
<i-pink> אני מחפשת את החומר הכי קבוע שיש שהוא לא מתכת ואניתן לקשור אותו
<i-pink> וניתן*
<connex> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Kevlar-Survival-Para-Cord-Rope-100-ft-/230547163385
<i-pink> באתי לשלוח את אותו לינק
<connex> אולי הם מוכרים בפחות מ100 פיט
<i-pink> זה יקר.. ואני לא רואה מה העובי שלו..
<connex> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kevlar-Survival-Cord-25-feet-/220774421266?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33672e5312
<nady1> אאיך מפעילים שני מסכים
<connex> http://www.strijkers.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=267_271&products_id=1723&language=en
<connex> תיהיה יותר ספציפי
<i-pink> פצצה!
<i-pink> Total Items: 1  Weight: 0gr  Amount: €3,00
<i-pink> חחח חסר משקל
<i-pink> הם בטח שולחים מהחלל..
<i-pink> ויש שם אייקון של סל מחזור מחלונות XP
<connex> חחח
<connex> למרות שיש לך חוטים רגילים לכינור כמו זה:
<connex> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2-1-4-Size-Violin-Tail-Gut-Tailgut-Tailpiece-Adjuster-/220615641716?pt=String_Instrument_Parts_Accessories&hash=item335db78a74
<i-pink> ועכשיו אנחנו יודעים שזה נקרא Tailgut
<i-pink> את זה יש לי עכשי, הוא ממש ממש גרוע.
<connex> למה חתיכת ברזל לא מתאימה?
<i-pink> ישבור את העץ
<i-pink> הטיילפיס שלי יותר דומה לזה
<i-pink> http://damianstrings.com/images/SA48%20violin%20tailpiece%20back%20tailgut.jpg
<i-pink> ושם יש את החוט שאני מחפשת באמת..
<i-pink> אבל זה מעיים של כבש...
<i-pink> הלוואי ומישהו היה מוכר דבר כזה
<i-pink> http://www.damianstrings.com/baroque%20set-up.htm
<connex> DIY מעיים כבש = קצבייה
<i-pink> זה תהליך שלם..
<i-pink> אם זה רק היה מעיים הייתי קופצת לסופר
<connex> חחח
<connex> אני יכול לדמיין אותך משרה מעיים של כבש בשביל להכין טיילגאט
<i-pink> אין לי בעיה..
<i-pink> אני גם יודעת את התהליך..
<i-pink> אבל יש שם דברים מסוכנים..
<i-pink> חומצות..
<i-pink> מלחים..
<i-pink> הלבנה בכלור..
<i-pink> ומתיחה מיוחדת
<i-pink> נראה לי מצאתי~!!!
<i-pink> אני מתקשרת!
<i-pink> http://www.gamutstrings.com/catalog.html?Iit=2565&Ict=76
<HaimN> moshe742: הי, מה נשמע? תגיד, משהו התקדם עם התוכנה שבנית להתראה לפני שבת, או שירדת מזה?
<i-pink> הי
<i-pink> אה זה למשה
<moshe742> אני סבבה, לא ירדתי מזה, פשוט לא היה לי זמן לשבת על זה, מקווה לשבת על זה בקרוב
<HaimN> אוקי, כשתהיה פנוי...
<i-pink> איזה תוכנה זו?
<moshe742> אני די עסוק במבחנים כרגע עד ה-14/7, אח"כ אני מקווה לשבת על זה כמו שצריך, יש כרגע משהו ממש בסיסי אבל צריך עדיין משהו שידע להגיד את השעות...
<HaimN> i-pink: הי, ראיתי את הגיטרה שבנית (בפרש) יצא לך ממש יפה!
<i-pink> זה כינור
<moshe742> תוכנה שתתריע לפני כניסת שבת (או כל דבר שתגדירי לו)
<i-pink> תודה
<HaimN> כן, התבלבלתי...
<i-pink> אני גם צריכה כזה!!!
<HaimN> אפשר לנגן עליו?
<moshe742> אוקי, אבל יש לך משהו כזה זה נקרא alarm clock
<moshe742> שם התוכנה
<HaimN> i-pink: אני משתמש בתוכנה שנקראת Kalarm (KDE)
<i-pink> כן, אני מנגנת עליו,
<i-pink> אתם מוזמנים לסקייפ שלי להיות קהל :-)
<moshe742> אין לי זמן עכשיו, למרות שאשמח בהזדמנות :)
<i-pink> בכייף
<HaimN> ואוו, יפה, הוא מנגן מדוייק? או קצת מזייף?
<i-pink> מדוייק
<Pac_Man> יאללה אני בא
<matanya> moshe742: יש מצב לhdate לגנום 3?
<Pac_Man> בלי להעליב, אבל את לא יכולה להיות יותר גרועה ממה שיש עכשיו בטלוויזיה :D
<i-pink> למרות שיש לי בעיה עם הטיילפיס (מה שמחזיק את המייתרים)
<i-pink> מה יש עכשיו?
<moshe742> לא יודע, צריך לבדוק אם עושים את זה ואם לא אולי נעשה גם את זה, אבל צריך לראות אם אפשר לעשות את זה בפרל
<HaimN> יפה לך, תהני איתו, הרווחת אותו בצדק
<Pac_Man> הדור הבא 24\7
<Pac_Man> שזה שם אחר לאח הגדול
<i-pink> לא אוהבת ריאלטי
<HaimN> matanya: יש לוח שנה עם תאריכים לגנום
<matanya> לא עבריים
<HaimN> למה שלא יהיה גם לגנום 3?
<Pac_Man> מין יצור מעוות שמשלב בין האח הגדול לרווק או משהו כזה
<Pac_Man> מזעזע ברמות
<i-pink> אני קוראת על טיפוס הרים ומחבטי טניס
<HaimN> שניה אני אתן לך לינק
<i-pink> כדי למצא חומר לכינור..
<i-pink> קראתי על התוכנית 24/7
<HaimN> matanya: http://code.google.com/p/luach/
<i-pink> תליתי המון תקוות בחומר טיבעי כמו חבל ממעים של כבש
<i-pink> אבל אני רואה שיש איתי בעיות...
<i-pink> כנרים, זה עם בעייתי :-S
<HaimN> i-pink: אולי תעלי סרטון לבלוג שלך עם הכינור? מעניין אותי לראות אותו בפעולה :) ואל תשכחי גם להעלות לשם את התמונות של תהליך היצירה שלו (מה שהעלת לפרש)
<i-pink> הכינוא הוא קנוי לא בנוי
<i-pink> אני בניתי רק את הטיילפיס והכפתור
<i-pink> אני לא יכולה להעלות סירטונים שלי לרשת
<HaimN> אה, גם משהו :)
<i-pink> או לבלוג שלי
<HaimN> i-pink: למה? העלית פעם כמה
<HaimN> אז תעלי רק של הכינור
<i-pink> המשפחה שלי עוקבים אחריהם, והם לא יודעים שאני מנגנת
<HaimN> בלי שרואים אותך
<HaimN> אהה...
<i-pink> אין מצב.
<HaimN> את מסתירה כדי שלא יבקשו ממך לנגן או בתור הפתעה?
<i-pink> הפתעה
<HaimN> נחמד
<i-pink> אני גם חושבת..
<Pac_Man> יייאווו איזה טוויסט בהדור הבא
<Pac_Man> ייואואואו5י2#W@#$@!#$@#$%
<Pac_Man> אי אפשר היה לצפות את זה :|
<i-pink> מה היה?
<nicrocodile> .מןבםבם
<nicrocodile> לולז
<nicoco> התהפכה הפקודה
<i-pink> ?
<i-pink> אה
<bz-hon> שלום,
<bz-hon> מישהו יכול להסביר לי את זה? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um63OQz3bjo&feature=player_embedded
<Guest52143> שלום
<Guest52143> אפיה הלוח בקרה באובונטו החדש? איזה לינוקס יותר טוב מאובונטו?
<i-pink> מה
<nicoco> מה זה לינוקס?
<nicoco> חשבתי שזה ערוץ של חלונות
<nicoco> Oo
<i-pink> לינוקס
<nicoco> Guest52143 - תגיד רון, מה שלום האישה, הילדים?
<nicoco> ומה דעתך על הויכוח התאולוגי על הקיום של אלוהים פרסונלי או אי קיומה של נשמה?
<nicoco> הוויכוח*
<nicoco> ובכן
<nicoco> בהצלחה בחייך
<bz-hon> רגע
<bz-hon> שנייה
<i-pink> הנשמה קיימת הוחיכו שהיא שוקלת 21 גרם
<bz-hon> יש סרט 21 גרם לא?
<bz-hon> יש לי כאן ספר
<i-pink> כן זה על זה
<bz-hon> אולי אני אמצא תשובות
<i-pink> bz-hon, מה רצית ממני בפרטי?
<bz-hon> זה רון
<bz-hon> לא הבנתי מאיפה את מתחברת
<nicoco> שטויות, 21 גרם? הדבר יכול גם להגרם משינוי בצורת ההנחה של המת על המשקל
<i-pink> ועכשיו אתה מבין?
<bz-hon> כן
<bz-hon> את מארץ הכינורות
<bz-hon> בואו נדבר על משהו אחר
<bz-hon> אפשר לדבר על השאלה האם הישראלים עושים בחוכמה כאשר הם משתלטים על שטח. זה אפילו לא הוכח כנכון
<bz-hon> כמו שלא גם לאחרים נכון להשתלט על שטח
<i-pink> אני רוצה לדבר עם הפה
<i-pink> כואב לי מלהקליד
<nicoco> and if you'll pardon me, I will be in my bad
<bz-hon> in your bad?
<nicoco> yap
<bz-hon> you had always been in your bad. why not to be in your good? ;)
<i-pink> אולי נעשה ועידה בסקייפ
<nicoco> lolz
<nicoco> like
<nicoco> night~
<bz-hon> אני נבוך לדבר עם זרים. אבל אם אני אדבר אתכם כאן אז אחר כך אפשר לדבר שם
<bz-hon> אל תתייאשו
<bz-hon> נדחה את זה
<nicoco> אתה לא צריך לדבר, אתה יכול סתם לעשות קולות אינפוף קלים על הרמקול
<nicoco> אני בטוח שהם יקבלו את זה
<nicoco> סתם
<nicoco> לילה טוב
<bz-hon> ביי
<bz-hon> היום כתבתי לכמה פלסטינים. אני רוצה להבין יותר טוב את המצב אז פניתי אליהם. זה היה דרך אתר שנקרא interpals
<bz-hon> זה כמו אינטרפול
<i-pink> אני חושבת שצריך לזרוק את כולם
<i-pink> ולהביא בלונדיניות במקום
<i-pink> ישראל צריכה בלונדיניות
<i-pink> שוודיות
<bz-hon> מעניין מתי העולם יהפוך למדינה אחת. או שמעניין מתי תהיי ממשלה עולמית. חבל שהתהליך לא ממש מתחיל
<bz-hon> תהיה
<i-pink> כי יש את תת הגזע הכושוני שצריך לזרוק לים
<i-pink> וערבים..
<i-pink> ובלונדיניות שצריך להרבות בקצב
<bz-hon> הבלונדיניות נעלמות מהעולם
<i-pink> זה אסון
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-18
<SmartIdiot> יא מאדר פאקרז
<SmartIdiot> מי כאן?
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-19
<PaC-mEn> hello there
<PaC-mEn> מה קורה?
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> מישהו פה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-22
<shtrb> יש פה מישהוא שמשתמש בgit ביחד עם קבצים המכילים שמות בעברית ?
<Avihay> shtrb: why? do you suspect git of mishandling them?
<shtrb> no I'm stuck - I have folder in hebrew and they aren't printed in status with heb characters rather than with octacts
<shtrb> Avishay, Instead of geting something like deleated: שקר כלשהוא.pdf I get deleted \321\232\2424 .. .pdf
<shtrb> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<shtrb> LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<Avihay> so it's just the output that bothers you?
<shtrb> yes
<Avihay> it should be easy to make a script that will run the git command for you and replace the "octats" with proper hebrew
<shtrb> moment is it the normal behiveior for git to show octats for hebrew ?
<Avihay> sec, I'll try on my system
<Avihay> umm, how would I try it?
<Avihay> I usually use a gui
<Avihay> git add א.txt ?
<shtrb> it will be ok
<shtrb> even git status should be enough
<Avihay> http://pastebin.kde.org/505880/ :-<
<Avihay> git delete a.txt? remove?
<shtrb> git rm א.txt -f
<shtrb> אני מקבל את אותה התוצאה
<Avihay> well, fixing the output with a bit of python scripting is a piece of cake
<Avihay> it's either a bug or git not compiled to support unicode/ncurses/whatever
<shtrb> I agree that it's easy to fix that but I prefer a a fix on the upstream
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-23
<nady> cue
<nady> בוקר
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-24
<f> הי
<f> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בהתקנת אובונטו?
<ThePunisher> Interruptus
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-21
<or_schapira> שלום
<or_schapira> צריכה עזרה
<or_schapira> מה הפקודה לשנות הרשאות לתקייה ולכל הקבצים שתחתיה?
<or_schapira> ומה ההרשאות שאמורות להיות ברירת מחדל?
<or_schapira> (אובונטו 12.4, גנום 3)
<matanya> or_schapira: chmod -r nameofdir
<matanya> ההרשאות הן מה שיש לך בumask
<or_schapira> מה זה umask?
<or_schapira> הפקודה הזו נותנת גם הרשאות לכל הקבצים שתחת התקיה?
<or_schapira> רגע
<or_schapira> הבעיה שלי היא לא ההרשאות אלא ה'בעלים', איך אני משנה את הבעלים?
<matanya> chown
<matanya> chown -r user:group nameofdir
<matanya> or_schapira: ^
<matanya> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask --> or_schapira
<or_schapira> מה ההרשאות ברירת המחדל של אובונטו?
<or_schapira> אני לא מצליחה להבין מדוע הוא עושה לי בעיות
<or_schapira> מה הקוד של create and delete? והקוד של read amd write?
<or_schapira> (מה זה לעזזאל הרשאת list)
<matanya> מה את מנסה להשיג?
<matanya> execute=1 write=2 read=4 all=7
<matanya> לכן read+write=6
<or_schapira> אוקיי
<or_schapira> שניה
<matanya> create and delete צריכים שניהם write
<or_schapira> or@schapira:~/Desktop/קבצים של ירון$ sudo chmod -R 644  old_computer/
<or_schapira> or@schapira:~/Desktop/קבצים של ירון$ cd old_computer/
<or_schapira> bash: cd: old_computer/: Permission denied
<or_schapira> זה אחרי ששיניתי את הבעלים להיות אני
<or_schapira> (כי מקודם זה היה nobody ו nogroup)
<matanya> מה קורה אם את משנה את זה ל777?
<or_schapira> נתחיל מההתחלה:
<matanya> ואת צריכה הרשאה גם לתיקיה old_computer עצמה
<or_schapira> יש לי תקיה של קבצים שהועברו ממחשב אחר ומשום מה הבעלים שם לא מוגדרים כראוי
<or_schapira> אני עובדת כרגע רק על old
<or_schapira> כל השינויים והפקודות שעשיתי היו שם
<matanya> את יכולה לעשות ls על "קבצים של ירון"?
<or_schapira> (לאן אני יכולה להעתיק את כל מה שעשיתי בטרמינל, זה קצת ארוך ואני לא רוצה לתקוע כאן את העסק), ניסיתי גם 777
<or_schapira> כן
<matanya> paste.ubuntu.com
<matanya> מה מתקבל מהls?
<or_schapira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786234/
<matanya> la -la קבצים של ירון
<or_schapira> tv?
<or_schapira> אה?
<matanya> *ls -la
<or_schapira> קבצים של ירון זה לא באמת תקייה
<matanya> מה זה?
<or_schapira> זה קיצור דרך
<matanya> נחזור אחורה
<matanya> ls -la desktop
<or_schapira> lrwxrwxrwx  1 or or      27 פבר 11  2012 קבצים של ירון -> /home/or/Documents/ירון
<or_schapira> להגיע לנתיב המקורי?
<matanya> הנה הבעיה שלך
<matanya> זה לינק
<or_schapira> (זה מה שאמרתי, זה קיצור דרך)
<matanya> cd /home/or/Documents
<matanya> ls -la
<matanya> קיצור דרך זה בחלונות
<or_schapira> קיצור דרך זה בעברית...
<or_schapira> drwxr-xr-x  3 or or 4096 דצמ 12  2012 ירון
<matanya> קישור, בשבילך :)
<or_schapira> נו שוין
<matanya> cd ירון
<or_schapira> drw-r--r-- 4 or or    4096 יול 27  2012 old_computer
<or_schapira> -rw-r--r-- 1 or or 2205260 מרץ  6  2012 מדרש איוב.pdf
<matanya> cd old computer
<or_schapira> permission denied
<matanya> chmod +x old_computer
<matanya> cd old computer
<or_schapira> נכנס
<matanya> יופי
<matanya> בהצלחה
<or_schapira> אבל לא לתקיות שמתחת
<or_schapira> נראה לי שפשוט לא עובד ההורשה של ההרשאות לתתי התקיות
<or_schapira> ולקבצים
<or_schapira> ניסיתי את זה גם בgui
<matanya> chmod -r +x old_computer
<or_schapira> chmod: cannot access `+x': No such file or directory
<matanya> chmod +x -r old_computer
<matanya> oops
<or_schapira> chmod: cannot access `+x': No such file or directory
<or_schapira> שוב
<matanya> ls -la  old_computer
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> זה מוזר
<or_schapira> permission denied
<matanya> את יכולה לעשות cd ולא ls?
<or_schapira> ?
<or_schapira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786267/
<or_schapira> מה זה אומר?
<or_schapira> rdg
<or_schapira> רגע
<or_schapira> נראה לי שהצלחתי לטפל בזה בgui
<or_schapira> היה רשום בהרשאות nolist
<or_schapira> והעברתי את זה לcreate and delete
<or_schapira> תודה על העזרה!
<matanya> יופי
<matanya> לא ממש עזרתי, אבל סבבה
<or_schapira> כן עזרת כי ניסיתי גם לפני כן בgui וזה לא עבד, נראה לי שהמניפולציות שעשינו גרמו לזה שזה יצליח
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-16
<cow_2001> where's moshe when you need him
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-17
<Xagit> GuySoft: ata po?
<Xagit> this is just a test 123
<Xagit> OK all seems to be working. I may continue my work.
<Xagit> btw this one seems legit if you got Java installed zero-k.info
 * Xagit logging off
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-18
<cow_2001> where's moshe
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-19
<Stokka> shalom
